# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Immer wieder ansteigender PSA-Wert trotz OP

## blume218

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder!

Ich bin neu hier und suche als sehr  besorgte Tochter euren Rat bzw. Erfahrungswerte...

Mein Vater  ist 74 und ihm wurde vor 3 Jahren die Prostata entfernt. Damals hatte er  einen PSA-Wert von 12 und da der Krebs sehr aggressiv und schnell  wachsend war, bestand sein Urologe auf eine sofortige Operation. 
ca.  ein halbes Jahr nach der Operation waren die Werte in Ordnung, doch  dann fing der PSA-Wert wieder rapide zu steigen an. Sein Urologe  verschrieb ihm Tabletten (Androcur) und schickte ihn zum CT. Gefunden  wurde vorerst nichts, also machten sie mit den Tabletten weiter.
Letztes  Jahr stieg der PSA-Wert binnen kürzester Zeit wieder auf 22 und er  wurde zum PET-CT und zur Szintographie geschickt. Die Szintographie war  Gott sei Dank in Ordnung, bei der PET-CT fand man aber heraus, dass  einige Lymphknoten befallen waren, man sie aber nicht operieren kann, da  die befallenen Knoten "versteckt" und schwer erreichbar sind.
Also  entschied sich sein Urologe für Trenantone - alle 3 Monate bekam er die  Injektion und ging auch brav alle 3 Monate zur PSA-Wert-Kontrolle.  Zunächst lief es ganz gut und die Werte sanken langsam aber deutlich.  Der letzte Wert war 10 (Jänner 2010), doch jetzt Ende März hatte er  wieder einen Wert von 23 :-(

schön langsam sind wir alle recht  verzweifelt, auch mein Vater, der bisher alles mit erstaunlicher Ruhe  hingenommen hat.

Genauere Werte kann ich zur Zeit nicht zur  Verfügung stellen, weil ich seine Befunde noch nicht bekommen habe, aber  sobald ich sie weiß, stelle ich sie hier ein.

Meine Frage nun:  bedeutet dieser neuerliche Wert-Anstieg jetzt den Anfang vom Ende? Die  Spritze scheint ja nichts mehr zu bringen... Welche Möglichkeiten hat er  nun? Bestrahlung? Chemo? Er vertraut seinem Urologen und wartet nun auf  das Ergebnis der gestrigen CT, doch ich bin mittlerweile - muss ich  ehrlich zugeben - ein wenig skeptisch geworden... vielleicht tue ich  seinem Urologen Unrecht, und diese Skepsis kommt vielleicht auch von der  großen Angst, die ich um meinen Vater habe.
Ich bin jetzt fast 30  Jahre alt und seit ich 11 bin, leben wir ständig in Sorge. Er hatte  bereits einen Innenohrtumor, zig Operationen wegen Nierensteinen,  notwendige plastische Operationen als Folge der Innenohrtumor-Entfernung  und nun auch noch Prostatakrebs. Er kommt einfach nicht zur Ruhe, kann  sein Leben, seine Pension einfach nicht genießen :-(

Ich wäre  euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr vielleicht Tipps für uns hättet bzw.  vorsichtig abschätzen könnt, ob eine Weiterbehandlung mit der Spritze  vielleicht doch sinnvoll wäre oder ob Bestrahlung nun am Plan stünde...
Ich  weiß, es ist viel verlangt um Rat zu bitten, aber ich bin schön langsam  wirklich verzweifelt und habe große Angst... ich wusste einfach nicht,  an wen ich mich wenden konnte - bis ich dieses Forum gefunden habe.

Vielen  lieben Dank und liebe Grüße aus dem fernen Wien
blume

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

wichtig ist, dass jetzt bei steigendem PSA-Wert unter der Spritze der Testosteronwert Ihres Vaters gemessen wird, um festzustellen, ob die Spritze noch wirkt oder ob er Kastrationsresistent (hormonrefraktär) geworden ist.

Wenn der Testosteronwert auf Kastrationsniveau (< 0,20 ng/ml) ist, dann wirkt zwar die Spritze noch, aber der Krebs reagiert nicht mehr auf den Testosteronentzug und ist "Kastrationsresistent" geworden. Das ist der schlimmere Fall.
Man kann dann mit der sogenannten Second-Line-Therapie für eine gewisse Zeit noch etwas bewirken. Bei der Second-Linde werden Medikamente wie Nizoral (Ketaokonazol), Cortison und Östrogene) eingesetzt. In einem späteren Stadium gibt es dann noch die Chemotherapie mit Taxotere.

In Studien werden derzeit einige aussichtsreiche oder hoffnungsvolle Medikamente wie beispielsweise Abiraterone getestet, die auch im hormonrefraktären Stadium noch wirken sollen (siehe www.studien.de, Nachsehen unter Urologische Tumoren, Prostatakrebs).

Im günstigeren Fall wirkt die Spritze nicht und führt keine Senkung des Testosteronspiegels bei. Das ist bei ca. 5% der Betroffenen so. Dann ist einfach das Fabrikat der Spritze zu wechseln.

Die Spritze wird meines Wissens nach auch im Kastrationsresistenten Zustand weitergegeben, weil man annimmt, dass der Prostatakrebs nicht homogen ist, sondern dass noch weiterhin, allerdings in einer Minderheit, hormonsensible Zellen vorhanden sind.

Alles Gute für Sie beid!

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## blume218

Vielen lieben Dank für die Erklärung und die Ratschläge!! Das macht mir wieder ein bisschen Hoffnung, dass noch nicht alles verloren ist. Er hat Gott sei Dank keinerlei Beschwerden und ich hoffe wirklich, dass auch das CT mehr Klarheiten bringen wird und man noch etwas tun kann.
ich nehme an, dass man keine halbwegs plausible Prognose stellen kann, wie lange mein Vater damit noch wird leben können, oder? Die Ärzte halten sich ja leider ziemlich bedeckt und reagieren in keinster Weise auf Fragen wie "wieviel Zeit wird mir ungefähr noch bleiben" *seufz*...
So wie ich ihn kenne, will und wird er nicht so schnell aufgeben, er plant und spricht noch von der Zukunft und das gibt auch ein wenig Mut. Zumindestens bin ich froh, dass er trotz all der Krankheiten noch nicht aufgibt.

Liebe Grüße aus Wien
Kathi

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Kathi,

unter den sog. Second-Line-Therapien wurde auch Nizoral http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa.../Juerg_HDK.pdf
genannt. Ich habe zu diesem Medikament einen Erfahrungbsbericht geschrieben und setze es (in sog. niedriger Dosierung) auch heute noch ein, wenn auch mit leicht abnehmendem Erfolg. Leider hilft es nicht in allen Fällen, doch ein Versuch dürfte wohl zu verantworten sein. Mir brachte Ketoconazol nun mehr als zwei Jahre ohne Sorgen ein.

Deinem Vater wünscht alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## blume218

Lieber Jürg,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort und für deinen Tipp! Ich werde es ausdrucken und meinem Vater schicken - er hat morgen einen Termin bei seinem Urologen, da er heute den CT-Befund bekommen hat. Das, was er als Laie eindeutig herauslesen konnte (nebst der zig lateinischen Wörter, die an heiteres Sinn-Erraten grenzen) war, dass er ein ca. 4 cm großes Lymphknotenpaket bei oder an der arteria iliaca interna (hab ich zum ersten Mal gehört und ist offensichtlich die Beinarterie - man lernt nie aus) hat, die offensichtlich auch die Nierenkoliken, die er vor 2 Wochen hatte, verursacht hat.

4 cm... das Ding muss wahnsinnig schnell gewachsen sein, denn im Jänner hatte er ja noch einen PSA-Wert von 10 und im März dann 23... unglaublich und sehr erschreckend, wie schnell und aggressiv das offenbar wächst. Dass er einen sehr aggressiven Tumor hatte, wussten wir - deshalb hat sein Urologe damals auch auf eine sofortige Operation gedrängt. Aber dass diese Aggressivität des Tumors sich auch auf die Zukunft auswirkt, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet...

Wir hoffen nun, dass dieses Lymphknoten-Paket operativ entfernt werden kann. Ich kenne mich damit leider nicht aus und weiß nicht, ob so eine Operation überhaupt möglich ist, aber ich lege sehr viel Hoffnung darin, dass eine Chance besteht. Würde es doch theoretisch (für mich als Laie) bedeuten, dass sein PSA-Wert nach der Entfernung wieder sinken müsste... hoffe ich halt...

Ich möchte mich nochmals bei allen bedanken, die so lieb sind und mir schreiben und geantwortet haben! Es bedeutet mir sehr viel, mich hier auch als Angehörige melden und um Rat fragen zu dürfen! Es ist nicht selbstverständlich, dass man auf so viel herzliche Worte und Ratschläge stößt! Vielen Dank dafür!!

Liebe Grüße
Kathi

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Blume,

zu "arteria iliaca interna" ist bei Wikipedia etwas zu finden, allerdings auch dort gespickt mit lateinischen Fachausdrücken.

Ich habe heute die Krankengeschixgte Deines Vaters nochmals kritisch durchgelesen und bin dabei immer mehr zu Überzeugung gelangt, dass (unabhängig davon, ob er einen Versuch mit Nizoral machen möchte) in die Hand des besten Onkologen mit Erfahrung in Prostatakrebs gehört der in Wien zu finden ist. Ich will damit nichts gegen seinen Urologen gesagt haben, doch Spezialist für Krebserkrankungen ist nicht er, sondern der Onkologe oder die Onkologin.

Es gibt übrigens in Österreich ein Krebsforum, das auch eine Abteilung Prostatakrebs enthält. Vielleicht kann man Dir dort auch Hilfe bieten. Und einen sehr guten Ruf hat die medizinische Universität Wien; dort wäre sicher auch Unterstützung zu finden. 

Zusammenfassend: Du schreibst selbst von der Aggressivität des PK Deines Vaters; auf agressiven Krebs sollte man, auf jeden Fall dann, wenn "gewöhnliche Therapien" (die unter *engmaschiger* Kontrolle sinnvoll sein können) versagt haben, mit den stärksten verfügbaren Mitteln oder Kombinationen angreifen.

Beste Wünscxhe und liebe Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Kathi,

das österreichische Pendant zum BPS in Deutschland ist wohl die Selbsthilfe Prostatakrebs mit ihren Landesgruppen. Vielleicht kann man Dir in der Landesgruppe für Wien, Niederösterreich und das Burgenland mit Arztadressen weiterhelfen. Ich schließe mich Jürgs Meinung an, dass jetzt ein *PK-kundiger Onkologe* gefragt ist. 
Begriffe und Abkürzungen rund um den Prostatakrebs mit Erläuterungen findest Du hier.

Alles Gute!

Ralf

----------


## blume218

Hallo,

Danke für die Tipps und Links! ich habe von einer Bekannten einen Onkologen empfohlen bekommen, jetzt muss ich meinen Vater nur noch davon überzeugen, hin zu gehen...

Gestern hatte er ja den Termin bei seinem Urologen, der sich den Befund angesehen und gemeint hat, dass er eine Operation befürwortet und FALLS dann danach noch etwas wachsen sollte, mit der Strahlentherapie weitergemacht werden sollte.
Am Montag ist er bei dem Chirurgen, der seine Prostatektomie durchgeführt hat und der wird dann entscheiden, ob operiert werden kann oder nicht.
Wir hoffen also, dass das möglich ist... aber nichts desto trotz werde ich weiterhin alle Informationen aufsaugen, die ich nur bekommen kann... mein Vater vertraut seinem Urologen, schön und gut, aber ich denke, es sind nun mehrere Meinungen gefragt. Nicht nur eine...

vielen Dank nochmals für eure Tipps!!

Liebe Grüße

----------


## blume218

Entschuldigt bitte, ich hab noch einen Zusatz:

so wie ich meinen Vater jetzt verstanden habe, ist dieses Lymphknoten-Paket "ein zweites Paar Schuhe". 
Die Therapie mit Trenantone ist vorerst auf Eis gelegt, weil er erstens ohnehin erst Ende April die nächste Spritze verabreicht bekommen würde und zweitens weil der neu entstandene Herd (eben besagtes Lymphknoten-Paket) zuerst operativ entfernt wird und DANN über die weitere Behandlung entschieden wird.

Laut seinem Urologen hat Trenantone doch noch gewirkt, da der PSA-Wert ja im letzten halben Jahr kontinuierlich gefallen ist und im Jänner "nur" mehr bei 10 war.
Die Entstehung dieses neuen Herdes hat dann den Wiederanstieg verursacht, bedeute aber offensichtlich/angeblich nicht, dass Trenantone nicht mehr wirkt. Mich macht das allerdings ein wenig skeptisch, da ich nicht verstehe, warum der neue Herd und die Behandlung, die er vorher bekommen hat, "zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe" sein sollen...

Sein Urologe meinte dann angeblich noch, dass nach der OP und der Entfernung des Lymphknotenpaketes über eine weitere Behandlung (eventuell mittels Bestrahlung) gesprochen wird. Man könne aber jetzt noch nicht sagen, welche Therapie es werden wird.

Zu einem Onkologen möchte er noch nicht gehen, weil er zuerst die OP abwarten will *seufz*...

Was ich auch noch beim Teleonat mit meinem Vater herausgefunden habe, ist, dass er bei den PSA-Befunden, die er vom Labor erhalten hat, keinen Hinweis auf Testosteron hat, d.h. die dürften das im Labor nicht gemessen haben. Super... Klasse...

Ich habe jetzt schon viele Beiträge hier im Forum gelesen und schon vieles dazu gelernt - einen Dank an euch alle!
Aber was mich - eben wegen dem vielen Gelesenen - etwas stutzig macht, ist, dass mein Vater zwar einmal Androcur und parallel Trenantone bekommen hat, das Androcur aber wegen dem Erfolg und dem kontinuierlich sinkenden PSA-Wertes von seinem Urologen wieder abgesetzt wurde. 
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass man gerade bei einem aggressiven PK (das es ja eindeutig war, weil es vor PKE extrem schnell gewachsen ist) die "mehrschienige" Behandlung zur Sicherheit beibehält und nicht reduziert... oder hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

LG aus Wien

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

die Tendenz geht zur Monotherapie. Die amerikansichen und europäischen Leitlinien sprechen sich gegen eine maximale Hormonblockade aus, da nur 5% der Patienten davon profitieren mit bedeutend mehr Nebenwirkungen und höheren Kosten.

Die neue deutsch S3-Leitlinie spricht eine "schwache" Empfehlung mit nur 78% Zustimmung für eine maximale Hormonblockade aus:

_6.21 Die kombinierte, maximale Androgenblockade kann als
Primärtherapie zum Einsatz kommen.
Empfehlungsgrad 0, LoE1+
Gesamtabstimmung: 78 %_

Zur Testosteronmessung: 

Da ist dem Labor kein Vorwurf zu machen. 
Das misst nur, was der Arzt beauftragt.

Auch hier die neuen S3-Leitlinien mit einer starken "Soll-Empfehlung" und 100% Konsens:

6_.24 Bei Patienten mit progredienter Erkrankung unter
chirurgischer oder medikamentöser Kastrationstherapie soll
der Serum-Testosteron-Spiegel kontrolliert werden.
Empfehlungsgrad A, Expertenkonsens
Gesamtabstimmung: 100 %
Expertenkonsens, GCP_

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Die neue deutsch S3-Leitlinie spricht eine "schwache" Empfehlung mit nur 78% Zustimmung für eine maximale Hormonblockade aus:
> 
> _6.21 Die kombinierte, maximale Androgenblockade kann als
> Primärtherapie zum Einsatz kommen.
> Empfehlungsgrad 0, LoE1+
> Gesamtabstimmung: 78 %_


Das Zauberwort hier heisst "kann".
Nicht "muss" oder "soll", einfach nur "kann".

----------


## blume218

Und wieder möchte ich mich bei euch bedanken!
Mein Vater war heute Früh beim Chirurgen, der damals bei ihm die PKE durchgeführt hat. Er meinte, dass es sinnlos wäre zu operieren, da sich der neue Herd zum Glück im Anfangsstadium befindet und man nicht wissen kann, ob nicht vielleicht noch irgendwo anders im Körper etwas am Entstehen ist, was man aber jetzt noch nicht erkennen kann.
Die Hormontherapie hat nichts genützt, also muss jetzt Chemo her.
Zuerst waren wir ziemlich geschockt, mein Vater auch, aber der Arzt meinte "Nein, nein, Sie brauchen keine Angst haben, Sie haben Glück, es ist im Anfangsstadium und bei dieser Chemo wird Ihnen weder übel noch fallen Ihnen die Haare aus."
Offenbar wird sie sehr gering dosiert. Um welche Chemo im Detail es sich handelt, weiß ich leider noch nicht - in den nächsten Tagen bekommt er einen Termin bei der Onkologie-Spezialistin. Dann sehen wir weiter.
Er dürfte in sehr guten Händen sein, denn angeblich sind all diese Ärzte wirkliche Spezialisten und Koriphäen auf ihrem Gebiet, in Österreich anerkannt und geschätzt. Das ist vielleicht sein Glück... ich weiß es nicht... aber ich hoffe es...

wenn ihr wollt, werde ich morgen mein Profil mit den exakten Werten/Befunden von meinem Vater ergänzen. Vielleicht gibt es später (oder auch jetzt schon?) jemanden, der einen ähnlichen Krankheitsverlauf wie mein Vater hat.

Irgendwie bin ich immer noch ein wenig durch den Wind, denn mit Chemo verbindet man ja immer noch (ob zu Recht weiß ich nicht) den Schrecken schlechthin... vor allem hege ich leider noch das Vorurteil, dass Chemos nur dann eingesetzt werden, wenn gar nichts Anderes mehr hilft. Quasi als letzter Rettungsring...
Ich hoffe aber, dass ich dieses Vorurteil schnell los werde und das Ende noch lange nicht naht!

ich möchte euch herzlich für eure Hilfe, eure Ratschläge, Beiträge und Tipps danken! Es hilft mir wirklich sehr, die Krankheit meines Vaters besser zu verstehen und vielleicht auch besser damit umzugehen.

Liebe Grüße

----------


## blume218

Es gibt Neuigkeiten - und ich habe jetzt auch die Namen der behandelnden Ärzte, vielleicht gibt es hier noch andere Forumsteilnehmer, die sie kontaktieren möchten:

mein Vater wurde von seinem Chirurgen Prim.Univ.Prof.Dr. Stackl (Vorstand der urologischen Abteilung in der Rudolfstiftung) zu seinem Kollegen OA Dr. Baierlein (ebenfalls Rudolfstiftung) geschickt. Dieser hat sich mit einer Spezialistin in Sachen Onkologie, SpA Dr. De Santis (Franz-Josef-Spital) in Verbindung gesetzt, ihr den Patientenbrief meines Vaters geschickt und die Lage besprochen.

Sie hat sich das alles angesehen und von einer Chemo vorerst abgeraten. Da sich der Tumor im absoluten Anfangsstadium befindet, empfiehlt sie zuerst die Behandlung mit Casodex. Dies für 2 Wochen, dann soll wieder eine PSA-Bestimmung gemacht werden und danach noch einmal für 2 Wochen Casodex. Danach wird dann erneut entschieden, was gemacht wird - entweder die Therapie greift, dann wird weiter gemacht - ansonsten würde sie dann mit der Chemo beginnen.

Die Spritzen-Therapie mit Trenantone bekommt er weiterhin (die nächste Injektion ist Ende April fällig), da der neu entstandene Herd angeblich nichts mit dem ursprünglichen Problem zu tun hat.
Das finde ich ein wenig verwirrend, denn ich dachte eigentlich, dass das alles fest zusammenhängt und der neuerliche PSA-Anstieg nur deshalb zustande gekommen ist, weil die Trenantone-Therapie nicht mehr gegriffen hat. Aber gut...

Nachdem mein Vater offenbar das Glück hat, sich in Händen von Top-Spezialisten zu befinden, versuche ich, meine Skepsis ein wenig zu zügeln.

Ich möchte mich nochmals ganz herzlich bei allen bedanken, die mir hier mit Rat und Tat und vor allem mit ihren Erfahrungsberichten geholfen haben! Es hat Mut gemacht und auch meinem Vater! 

(genaue Werte zu seiner PK-Historie hab ich leider noch immer nicht, folgen aber so schnell wie möglich nach)

Liebe Grüße
Kathi Christ

----------


## blume218

Ich wünsch euch allen einen schönen Abend!

Ich habe mich schon länger nicht gemeldet (dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen), aber ich möchte euch vom Fortgang der Krankengeschichte meines Vaters erzählen - vielleicht ist es für den einen oder anderen interessant/hilfreich.

Casodex hat bei meinem Vater leider nicht gewirkt. Der Wert stieg leider auf 37, er bekam Probleme mit den Nieren (es musste ein Splint gelegt werden), weil der Tumor in der Leiste auf den Harnleiter gedrückt und somit alles gestaut hat. Weiters bekam er einen ganz dicken Fuß, der auch sehr rot war - ich weiß nicht, ob die Bezeichnung Rotlauf allen etwas sagt? Casodex wurde also wie gesagt abgesetzt, ebenso die Trenantone-Therapie, er bekam Cortison gegen das extrem angeschwollene Bein und im Juni begannen sie mit einer niedrig dosierten, aber dafür täglich (Montag bis Freitag) angewandten Strahlentherapie. Die einzelnen Sitzungen dauerten 5 Minuten. Die genaue Dosierung kann ich sicher erfragen, falls jemand diese Info haben möchte.

Der Wert zu Beginn der Strahlentherapie lag bei 37,23 und sie dauerte 1 Monat.
Jetzt wurde der Wert erneut gemessen und die Onkolgin meinte, dass der Wert unter Umständen noch höher als zu Beginn sein könnte, weil die Strahlentherapie nachwirkt und - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - der höhere Wert durch das umliegende, ebenfalls "zerstörte" Gewebe kurzfristig steigen kann (?).
Doch Gott sei Dank war das nicht der Fall. 1 Woche nach Beendigung der Therapie lag der Wert bei 36 und jetzt, insgesamt fast 2 Wochen nach der letzten Strahlentherapie-Sitzung bei 33.

Nun hat ihm die Onkologin ans Herz gelegt, bei einer neuen Studie teilzunehmen. Diese Therapie besteht aus einer Kombination von Doceraxel und Cortison. Niedrig dosiert und mit sehr lange Pausen zwischen den einzelnen Chemo-Therapie-"Blöcken". Seine Onkologin hat ihm folgendes erklärt: man weiß, dass diese Medikamenten-Kombination bei Patienten mit einem Wert über 40 sehr gut anschlägt und das Karzinom stoppt bzw. eine weitere Verbreitung/Metastasierung verhindert/einschränkt, eine effektive Heilung aber nicht stattfindet. Die Lebensverlängerung sei aber deutlich gegeben.
Die neue Studie, bei der mein Vater mitmachen könnte, setzt aufgrund dieser Erkenntnisse neu an und zwar mit der Frage "besteht eine Chance auf Heilung (und eben nicht nur Lebensverlängerung), wenn sie bei Patienten bei einem Wert unter 40 eingesetzt wird?". Die Dosierung soll angeblich ebenfalls nicht sehr hoch sein, die Verabreichung über einen "geblockten" Zeitraum stattfinden und danach eben eine sehr lange Pause bis zum nächsten Chemotherapie-Block beinhalten.

Falls jemand mehr Informationen zu dieser neuen Studie (oder zur "alten") haben möchte, kann ich meinen Vater gerne nach den Unterlagen fragen und sie hier einstellen.

Bitte einfach bei mir melden.

Und ich möchte mich nochmals für die liebe und tolle Unterstützung bedanken, die ihr mir und meinem Vater gegeben habt!

Liebe Grüße

----------


## blume218

Hallo aus Wien,

der PSA-Wert meines Vaters sind nach Ende der Strahlentherapie bis Oktober 2010 auf 12 gesunken.
Befallen waren die Lymphknoten links, er bekommt weiterhin alle 3 Monate den Splint eingesetzt und seit er sie bekommt, geht es ganz gut, die Schwellung des linken Beines ist rasch zurück gegangen und jetzt nicht mehr vorhanden.

Anfang November fingen der Wert wieder rasch und in größeren Schritten an zu steigen => Knochenszintigramm war negativ, Gott sei Dank, doch der neue Herd sitzt nun bei den Lymphknoten auf der rechten Seite.

Im Jänner lag der Wert dann bei 37 und am 28. Jänner bekam er somit seine erste Chemo im Rahmen der oben erwähnten Studie mittels Doceraxel. Die Port-OP hat er ganz gut überstanden.

Er bekam alle 3 Wochen seine Chemo-Injektion und nahm folgende Medikamente parallel ein: 
Aprednislon - durchgehend
Fortecortin: 1 Tag vor Chemo-Injektion, am Tag der Injektion und 1 Tag danach
Navoban: am Tag der Injektion und 2 weitere nachfolgende Tage
Gastroloc: durchgehend
Trenantone alle 3 Monate 

Ausgangs-PSA-Wert vor der Chemo: 37

Die Chemo endete Mitte April mit einem PSA-Wert von 16,4

Nebenwirkungen während der Chemo: 
massive Müdigkeit (die so schlimm ist, dass er mehrmals pro Tag von einer Minute auf die andere einschläft, seine Spaziergänge nur in doppelter Zeit absolvieren kann,...)
in den ersten Tagen nach der Injektion Verstopfung
Haarausfall - zuerst schwach, gegen Ende der Chemo wurde er stärker
Muskelschmerzen
Verfärbung der Nägel (sie lösten sich aber nicht)
Reizbarkeit
Probleme im Mund- und Rachenraum (Entzündungen)

Sein Gesamtblutbild war nicht in Ordnung, sehr viele Werte lagen nicht im Rahmen und da ihm die extreme Müdigkeit und Abgeschlagenheit zu Schaffen machte (auch 1 Monat nach Beendigung der 1. Chemo-Reihe), entschied er sich, einen ihm empfohlenen Arzt der Komplementärmedizin aufzusuchen, in Abstimmung der Ärzte der Studie, um eine Erleichterung der Nebenwirkungen zu erzielen. Der Arzt für Komplementärmedizin schlug ein Programm vor, die Präparate/Produkte mit Misteln beinhaltet, doch die Ärzte der Studie rieten ihm heute von der Inanspruchnahme der Komplementärmedizin doch ab, da Mistel angeblich ebenfalls Nebenwirkungen hätte, die die Ruhephase nach der Chemo beeinträchtigen könnten.

Der letzte Befund von Freitag, 20.05.2011 ergab
PSA 22,5 (letzte PSA-Messung Mitte April, damals PSA-Wert 16,4)
Testosteron-Wert ist uns noch nicht bekannt, der wurde laut Ärztin "nicht bis heute fertig"... 

wie befürchtet stieg der PSA-Wert wieder massiv und vor allem sehr schnell an.
das CT des Thorax/Brustraumes und des Abdomens/Bauchraum hingegen ergab einen unveränderten Befund. Es muss also irgendwo einen neuen Herd geben.

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein wenig überrascht und auch ratlos, denn 1 Monat nach Ende der Chemo sollte der Wert doch nicht so schnell so viel ansteigen, oder? Bzw. sich so schnell ein neuer Herd bilden können... ich dachte eigentlich, dass die Chemo auch noch nachwirkt...

Wie es die Studie besagt, wird jetzt gewartet, bis sein Wert wieder auf 37, sprich dem WErt vor Beginn der Chemo, ansteigt, dann soll die nächste Chemo folgen.

Meine Sorge ist nun, dass das bei dem Tempo schon im Frühsommer sein wird und dass sich der Körper irgendwann an die Chemo so gewöhnt, dass sie nicht mehr wirkt :-(

Ich weiß, es ist schwierig zu beantworten, vielleicht sogar unmöglich, aber gibt es denn vielleicht Daumen-mal-phi-Erfahrungswerte, wie schnell sich der Krebs an die Chemo gewöhnt und somit nicht mehr in Zaum gehalten werden kann?

Wir haben nun einfach die große Sorge, dass schon die zweite Chemo eventuell nicht mehr wirken könnte, wenn sein Wert schon nach der 1. so rasant wieder steigt (6 Punkte in immerhin nur 4-5 Wochen)...

Liebe Grüße

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

ich würde jetzt keine Spekulationen über die Dauer der Wirksamkeit der Chemotherapie anstellen. Die Reaktonen sind individuell und hängen von so vielen individuellen körperlichen und medizinischen Gegebenheiten ab.

Jedoch zu Trost:

Cabazitaxel und Abriaterone sind in den USA bereits zugelassen und werden nach einer Chemoresistenz eingesetzt. Dabei stehen schon weitere Medikamente wie TAX700 und MDV3100 am Horizont.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## blume218

Hallo Hansjörg,

Danke für deine Antwort!! Ich habe schon von Abriaterone hier gelesen und es mir zur Sicherheit schon einmal vorgemerkt. Wir hoffen sehr, dass dies nicht so bald notwendig werden wird, aber ehrlich gesagt fürchte ich, dass es bei der Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit (realistisch gesehen) leider doch früher als später notwendig werden wird. Normalerweise bin ich alles andere als ein Pessimist, mein Papa hat schon so viel in seinem Leben an schweren Krankheiten überstanden, aber manchmal macht mir eben genau das Sorgen. Weil es eben schon so viel und so oft war... Aber er ist ein Kämpfer, er lebt viel zu gerne und wird sicher nicht so schnell aufgeben.

Ich danke dir und euch allen für die vielen Tipps und Möglichkeiten, die ich hier in vielen Beiträgen lese! Es macht Mut!

Liebe Grüße

----------


## blume218

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich wollte mich - nach längerer Zeit - wieder einmal bei euch melden und ein "update" geben.

Mein Papa hatte ja im Mai nach der ersten Chemo einen erneuten PSA-Anstieg. Der Grund hierfür war, dass sich an der rechten Hüfte ein neuer Herd gebildet hatte. Seine erste Knochenmetastase also. 
Er wurde bestrahlt, fing mit Pondronat (ich weiß nicht, ob man das wirklich so schreibt) an, weil seine Knochendichte miserabel ist und die Ärzte in der Studie, die sich wirklich hervorragend um ihn kümmern, meinten, dass es ohne diese Infusionen wohl nicht gehen würde.
Im August bekam er dann die zweite Chemo, die er Gott sei Dank wieder recht gut vertragen hatte (Pause zwischen der 1. und 2. Chemo war exakt 3 Monate)

Der Wert ging Mitte Oktober bis 13,5 runter. Wir waren überglücklich und guter Dinge, bis er plötzlich, von einem Tag auf den anderen, nicht mehr gehen konnte. Er hatte solche Schmerzen, unbeschreiblich... Rettung gerufen, die Ärzte der Studie verständigt, ab in die Klinik, wo er sofort untersucht wurde. Ergebnis: die rechte Hüfte und das Schambein hat Frakturen, Einrisse. Er war fast 4 Wochen im Spital, bekommt seither Morphium als Schmerztherapie...
Mal geht es ihm besser, mal schlechter. Ohne Krücken kann bzw. sollte er nicht gehen, er ist fast nur noch zu Hause, dreht seine "Runden" in der Wohnung, um nicht ständig nur zu sitzen.

Anfang/Mitte Dezember wurde erneut ein PSA-wert bestimmt: 12,5. Wir waren total happy, wie ihr euch sicher vorstellen könnt, doch die Schmerzen hörten nicht auf, also wurde eine CT gemacht. Erneute Knochenmetastasen, wo genau weiß ich noch nicht. Es hieß "in der Mitte", was entweder wieder Schambein/Hüfte bedeutet, diesmal aber links, weil sein linkes Bein seit Anfang Dezember auch arg angeschwollen ist, oder es bedeutet, dass die diesmal die Wirbelsäule befallen ist. Termin zur Bestrahlung: 13. Jänner.

Heute Früh kam dann der nächste Dämpfer *seufz*. Er konnte nicht mit dem Fahrtendienst ins Spital gebracht werden, da er wieder nicht gehen konnte. Er weinte vor lauter Schmerzen :-(
Also musste ihn die Rettung holen und ins Spital bringen. Dort bekam er gleich eine Infusion, die ihm Gott sei Dank geholfen hat, zu Mittag waren die Schmerzen viel erträglicher geworden.

Am Nachmittag haben wir dann auch erfahren, dass er nächsten Freitag wieder Chemo bekommt.

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sein Wert in dem 1 Monat so rasant angestiegen ist (bei dieser Studie wird die Chemo immer dann begonnen, wenn der ursprüngliche Wert VOR der Chemo erreicht wurde)... das würde nämlich bedeuten, dass er in 4 Wochen von 12,5 auf die 45 von August (Beginn der 2. Chemo) angestiegen wäre...
Also vermute ich, dass sie die Bestrahlung und die Chemo machen, weil sie wissen, dass neue Metastasen aufgetaucht sind und weil sie wissen, dass dringend etwas gegen die Schmerzen gemacht werden muss. Hoffe ich jedenfalls. Es wäre zumindest sehr erschreckend für mich, wenn diese Metastasen in ein paar wenigen Wochen derart groß werden können... Aber gut, wir werden sehen. Ich hoffe, dass wir in den nächsten Tagen mehr erfahren werden.

Sobald ich Werte habe, werde ich sie auch in meinem Profil aktualisieren, damit andere Leser alle Informationen haben.

Mein Vater lässt sich übrigens auch sehr herzlich bei euch allen bedanken! Dieses Forum, auch wenn ich nicht so oft und viel schreibe, ist eine große Hilfe und große Unterstützung. Wir bewundern euren Einsatz und sind sehr dankbar, für alle Ratschläge, die wir von euch bekommen haben!

glg aus Wien
Kathi

----------


## blume218

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder

ich wollte mich noch einmal melden und mir auch wieder von der Seele schreiben, wie es meinem Papa geht.
Leider gar nicht gut :-(
Und ich hoffe, dass vielleicht jemand von euch einen Rat für mich hat oder mir die eine oder andere Frage beantworten kann/möchte!

Die Chemo wurde abgesagt, die Bestrahlung ist aufrecht geblieben. Vorgestern hatte er die erste Bestrahlung. Der neue "Herd" ist unterhalb der Niere, Gott sei Dank nicht AUF der Niere, denn so ist eine Bestrahlung möglich und er kann die 3. Chemo noch ein wenig hinausschieben...

Leider hat er starke Schmerzen durch die Knochenmetastasen, sein linkes Bein ist seit Wochen geschwollen und die durch eine Knochenmetastase angegriffenen Knochen haben Frakturen, die wiederum große Schmerzen verursachen (eine 100%ige Beschreibung, wo genau es ist, hat er mir nicht gegeben bzw. sagt meine Mutter etwas anderes als mein Papa... aber ich höre immer wieder Schambeinast).

Leider darf er die Infusionen, die ihm in den letzten Tagen so gut gegen die Schmerzen geholfen haben, nicht mehr bekommen, da sein Creatinin-Wert deutlich schlechter geworden ist, sprich: die Niere wird dadurch angegriffen.
Sein PSA-Wert ist überraschenderweise auf 13,7, was uns unheimlich freut, denn das sagt mir, dass der neue Herd nicht sooo groß sein kann - ich hoffe, wir liegen da keinem Irrtum auf! Oder?

Da er die Infusionen (offenbar ein Cocktail aus Novalgin, Morphium und noch etwas, dessen Name ich leider nicht weiß) nicht mehr bekommen darf, sind die Schmerzen mittlerweile fast unerträglich.
Statt der Infusion bekommt er eine Morphium-Injektion, doch die hilft lange nicht so wie die Infusion.
Heute musste die Bestrahlung abgebrochen werden, weil ihm furchtbar übel wurde, laut meiner Mama hat er auch mehrmals erbrochen, er spricht nur sehr sehr langsam, er ist fast nicht wieder zu erkennen, meinte sie.
Er spricht zwar nicht wirr, aber er braucht sehr lange, um einen Satz zu sagen :-(

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass dieses langsame Sprechen von seiner Krankheit kommt. Ich glaube eher, dass sie ihm im Spital irgendetwas gegeben haben, dass ihn so "dösig" macht und Grund für das "langsam sein" ist... ich hoffe es zumindest!

Der Arzt, der die Bestrahlung durchführt und sehr nett und bemüht ist, meinte, dass die Schmerzen Montag/Dienstag besser werden sollten.
Ich habe einmal gelesen, dass es bei Patienten mit einer höher dosierten Bestrahlung in den ersten Tagen zu einer deutlichen Verschlechterung des Zustandes kommt. Stimmt das? Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen damit?
Ich nehme an, die schlimme Übelkeit und das Erbrechen kommen ebenfalls von der Bestrahlung?

Ich weiß es nicht... ich denke mir nur: warum sollte mein Papa gestern fast normal sprechen (außer der Heiserkeit und dem Müde-Sein, das sich halt auch beim Sprechen niederschlägt) können und heute plötzlich nicht?

Ich stelle viele Fragen, ich weiß... aber heute ist einer dieser wenigen Tage, an denen mich meine Kraft verlässt... ich bin verunsichert, mache mir natürlich große Sorgen, habe aber in meiner Familie irgendwie die Rolle der Person bekommen, die alle anderen immer aufbaut, ihnen Mut zuspricht und sie vom Pessimismus eher zum Realismus führt... ich gebe mir große Mühe, für alle stark zu sein, aber heute gelingt es mir leider nicht wirklich...

Mein Papa nimmt alles mit großer Fassung, er ist nicht depressiv, er möchte noch einige Jährchen leben, erträgt wirklich viele Schmerzen ohne Jammern, ohne Missmut... und wenn ER einmal sagt "es ist eine Katastrophe", dann heißt das etwas... er tut mir so unendlich leid, ich würde ihm gerne morgen Mut zusprechen (an Telefonieren ist heute leider nicht zu denken, das strengt ihn zu sehr an) und ihm Antworten geben...

Bitte entschuldigt, dass ich hier jetzt meine Sorgen "ablade", aber ihr habt mir schon oft so geholfen und ich bin wirklich froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben! 

Liebe Grüße
Kathi

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Kathi,

da er den bisherigen Mix gegen die Schmerzen nicht vertragen hat, wird wohl die Morphiumdosis erhöht worden sein. Das ist ein richtiges Brett, es mach schläfrig und kann durchaus das langsame Sprechen verursachen. Erkundige dich mal, ob er auch ein Morphinderivat in Tablettenform erhält, meiner Erfahrung nach kann das Erbrechen auch daher kommen. Ob die Bestrahlung ihn so anstrengt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Bleib tapfer,
Andreas

----------


## blume218

Hallo ihr Lieben,

nach längerem melde ich mich wieder einmal bei euch.

Danke, Andreas, für deine Worte und deinen Tipp! Ich habe ihn befolgt und mich kurz nach deinem Beitrag im Spital erkundigt. Es dürfte wirklich vom Morphium gekommen sein. Sie haben dann die Dosis langsam reduziert und Tag für Tag wurde es besser. Gott sei Dank!

Anfang Februar kam er nach Hause, mit Hydal und Novalgin im Gepäck.
Bis eigentlich Ende Februar ging es ihm halbwegs gut, die Schmerzen waren natürlich nicht weg, aber erträglich, er konnte mit Krücken gehen und halbwegs sitzen.

Seit letzter Woche ist es wieder sehr schlecht, manchmal kann er nur stehen, seine Beine sind furchtbar dick, weil offenbar mit den Lymphen was nicht in Ordnung ist, das hat er aber schon über 1 Monat, doch zu den Lymphdrainagen kann er nicht, weil er weder die Stufen hinunter kommt noch auf das Bett bei der Behandlung - das muss leider verschoben werden, bis er wieder halbwegs "fit" ist.

Am 27. Februar wurde Blut abgenommen, gestern erhielt er das Ergebnis: PSA 16,1 (sensationell, finde ich! Kurz nach der Bestrahlung war er bei 24) und der Kreatinin-Wert ist auch wieder deutlich besser.
Nur die Schmerzen hat er nicht mehr im Griff, die wurden sehr arg...

Leider ist er auch nicht mehr in der Studie dabei. Das hat uns ziemlich gedämpft. Andererseits ist es, hoffe ich, nicht so schlimm, weil er bei der Onkologin, die auch "Chefin" der Studie ist, nun direkt Patient ist.

Sie hat jetzt die Dosis der Schmerztherapie-Medikamente erhöht (Hydal, Novalgin) und ab Ende März soll er dann Zytiga 250mg erhalten.

Was mich nur wundert: bekommt man dieses Zytiga nicht erst dann, wenn die Chemo nicht mehr wirkt?
Mein Papa hatte bisher 2 Chemo-Zyklen, im Jänner eine Bestrahlung, der Wert ging runter auf 16,1... ich dachte eigentlich, dass er vielleicht einfach wieder einen Chemo-Zyklus durchmacht, aber dass sie ihm jetzt Zytiga gibt?... Aber gut, ich bin ja absolut unwissend und kein Arzt... ein bisschen wundert es mich allerdings schon.

Metastasen hat er unterhalb der Niere (inwieweit diese durch die Bestrahlung verkleinert wurde, weiß ich nicht), angeblich hat er auch eine Zyste in oder an der Leber und seine Knochen sind nicht gut beisammen.
Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich gar nicht, wo er jetzt noch überall Metastasen hat. Irgendwas hat er an der unteren Wirbelsäule (ob das allerdings eine Metastase ist oder Probleme durch die Osteoporose, weiß ich nicht - mein Vater hält sich da leider sehr bedeckt) und Frakturen am Schambeinast, am rechten Becken und ich vermute auch linksseitig...

Liebe Grüße

----------


## RalfDm

> zu den Lymphdrainagen kann er nicht, weil er weder die Stufen hinunter kommt noch auf das Bett bei der Behandlung - das muss leider verschoben werden, bis er wieder halbwegs "fit" ist.


Hallo Blume218,

gibt es denn bei Euch in Wien keinen Physiotherapeuten mit Zusatzausbildung zur Lymphdrainage, der ggf. auch nach Hause kommt? Erkundigt Euch doch mal! So ist es ein Teufelskreis - so lange Dein Vater wegen seiner geschwollenen Beine kaum laufen kann, wird er auch nicht fitter!

Ralf

----------


## blume218

Hallo Ralf,

Ja, das is leider wirklich die Katze, die sich in den Schwanz beißt. 
Leider ist es so, dass die Therapie-Station in seinem Spital gerade
umgebaut und deshalb außer Betrieb ist und die Ersatzärztin kommt nicht
ins Haus.
ich bin gerade dabei, über unsere Krankenkasse eine Bewilligung
für einen Krankentransport zu bekommen, die ihn zur Drainage bringen. 
Er braucht Hilfe, dass er überhaupt die Stufen hinunterkommt und dort wieder
hinauf. Mal sehen, ich hoffe, sie bewilligen das!
Unsere Krankenkasse ist ja leider so unterwegs, dass sie Vati vor ca 1 Jahr
den Antrag auf eine Kur abgelehnt haben und zwar mit der Begründung
"er ist zu krank!"
ah ja... War mein Gedanke. Wer, wenn nicht ein Kranker, sollte dann auf Kur??
aber gut. Das is gegessen. 

Danke jedenfalls für den Tipp mit dem Hausbesuch! Sollte
die Krankenkasse den Transport nicht bewilligen, werde ich mich 
erkundigen, wer/ob jemand zu ihm nach Hause kommen kann. 

Liebe Grüße
Kathi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Kathi,

grundsätzlich ist für die Verordnung einer häuslichen Physiotherapie, wie der Lymphdrainage, der behandelnde Arzt zuständig. Er sollte die Möglichkeiten der Mobilität Deines Vaters am besten beurteilen können. Danach geht es nur noch darum, im näheren Umfeld einen PhysiotherapeutIn zu finden, der/die auch Hausbesuche macht.

Zu meinem Nachbarn kommt 3 x die Woche ein Physiotherapeut ins Haus. Ob das in Österreich so ohne Probleme möglich ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Aber in einer Großstadt wie Wien, dürfte das Angebot sicher bestehen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## blume218

Hallo Heribert,

Ein großes Dankeschön auch an dich! Ich werde mit Vati gleich sprechen. Vielleicht kann er seine Onkologin morgen erreichen und sie um so eine Verordnung bekommen.
Grundsätzlich hat die Krankenkasse die Lymphdrainagen ja bewilligt, eben weil seine Beine so dermaßen dick sind, dass es nicht mehr schön ist... Jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Therapeut finden, der ins Haus kommt, das wäre natürlich super!
Sobald die Schmerztherapie anschlägt und er wieder mobiler ist, will er eh sicherlich zur Therapeutin bei ihnen in der Nähe gehen. Dort war er ja auch schon 2x, doch dann wurden die Schmerzen leider so arg, dass an die 5-Minuten Gehen zu ihr nicht zu denken war.

Ich hoffe, dass wir bald jemanden finden und alles wieder etwas besser wird. Ich bin ja nur froh, dass Vati eine Kämpfernatur ist und auch die richtige Einstellung hat. Er lässt sich nicht hängen. DAs ist, glaube ich, unheimlich wichtig und hilfreich.

Liebe Grüße
Kathi

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Kathi,

weil ich das vom schweizerischen Roten Kreuz kenne, habe ich mich in Österreich umgesehen. Besuche mal die folgende Adresse:

http://www.roteskreuz.at/wien/rettung-krankentransport/

Ich bin überzeugt, dass dort jemand für Deinen Vati verfügbar sein wird.

Alles Gute!

Jürg

----------


## blume218

Lieber Jürg,

vielen lieben Dank!
Euch allen!

Ich werde euch auf jeden Fall am Laufenden halten! Besonders wegen Zytiga, mit dem er ja heute begonnen hat (obwohl er ja nur 2 Chemos hatte und die auch recht gut funktioniert haben... aber gut, vielleicht will sie ihm nur etwas mehr Zeit verschaffen zwischen den Chemos...)

Liebe Grüße und schlaft gut!
Kathi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Kathi,

bin erschüttert über den Werdegang deines Vaters. Die Stille unserer Leitliniendokmatiker unüberhörbar.

Was könnt ihr noch tun um nebenwirkungsarme Therapien einerseits und immunstimmulierende Medikamente unterstützend einzusetzen.
Habt ihr Kurkumin, Gamma Tocotrienol eingesetzt. Denkt über eine Ganzkörperhyperthermie nach.
Die schlimmsten Metastasen bestrahlen lassen, in Verbindung mit der Hyperthermie.

Ich würde keine weiteren Maßnahmen mehr einleiten, welche NW und das Immunsystem in die Knie zwingen.
Die Problematik sind die resistent gewordenen Tumor/Zellen, die jedoch mit einer Hyperthermie wieder auf G1/2/S zu setzen wären.

Auch Bondronat&Hyperthermie wirkt Apoposefördernd. Mache dich schlau über alternative Behandlungsformen.

Mein Rat: Weg von der Chemie. Der Rat eines Schwerbetroffenen.

Hans-J.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hans-J.


> Habt ihr Kurkumin, Gamma Tocotrienol eingesetzt.


bei aller Freundschaft, aber dieser Vorschlag ist schlicht naiv.



> Denkt über eine Ganzkörperhyperthermie nach. Die schlimmsten Metastasen bestrahlen lassen, in Verbindung mit der Hyperthermie


Wie bitte, soll das gehen, wenn der Betroffene immobil ist und das Haus nicht verlassen kann?



> Die Problematik sind die resistent gewordenen Tumor/Zellen, die jedoch mit einer Hyperthermie wieder auf G1/2/S zu setzen wären.


Den Beweis dafür musst Du erstmal liefern. Ich kenne niemanden, der von einer Hyperthermie irgendeinen Nutzen gehabt hätte. Den Nutzen hatte immer nur der Arzt/die Klinik.



> Mein Rat: Weg von der Chemie.


Wir sprechen hier über Abirateron (Zytiga). Es ist schon mutig, davon abzuraten.

Ralf

----------


## blume218

Hallo Hans-J.,

Danke für deine Anteilnahme! Das ist wirklich sehr lieb von dir!
Bondronat bekommt er in regelmäßigen Abständen, das ist seiner Onkologin ganz wichtig. Gott sei Dank! 

Ja, wir haben schon einiges hinter uns. 
Vor allem, weil dies ja nicht sein erster Krebs ist. 1991 hatte er einen Innenohrtumor, gefolgt von einer sehr schweren 9-Stündigen Operation (dabei wurden ihm das Ohr und die Wange quasi ausgeräumt, ausgeschält, Nerven abgezwickt und entfernt, Wiederherstellungsversuch mittels Nerven aus der Zunge etc... deshalb hat es den Anschein als hätte er einmal einen Schlaganfall gehabt, weil die eine Seite weniger "Innenleben" hat als die andere, er hört auf der operierten Seite nichts mehr und da er das Auge auf dieser Seite auch nicht mehr völlig schließen kann, gibt es auch hier Probleme mit Entzündungen - aber das ist natürlich nichts im Vergleich zu seinem jetzigen Krebs)
Aber wir wollen nicht jammern. Das bringt weder uns noch ihn weiter. Es ist nun mal so wie es ist, das ist mein Motto.

Aber alle hier haben schon sehr viel mitgemacht... Wir bewundern euer Engagement, eure Einstellung, wirklich sehr und sind für eure Tipps immer dankbar! Ihr habt uns schon oft geholfen! 

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich mit Hyperthermie noch gar nicht beschäftigt. 
Er war als Unterstützung zur Akkupunktur bei einer chinesischen Therapeutin (wurde auch von der Onkologin im Spital abgesegnet) und das half ihm schon ganz gut. Sobald er wieder ein bisschen mobiler ist, sprich wieder im Stande ist, sich auf das Behandlungsbett zu legen, möchte er diese Zusatztherapie wieder angehen. Auch ihr immunstärkender Tee hat ihm geholfen. Zumindest fühlte er sich besser und das ist die Hauptsache, finde ich.

Hallo Ralf,

da ich nicht weiß, ob ihr das "Aufzeichnungen des Befindens während der Einnahme von Zytiga" im Diskussionsbeitrag haben wollt, fange ich hier einfach einmal an (sobald ich die genauen Dosierungen der Schmerztherapie und mehrere Tage Erfahrungsberichte von Vati habe, schicke ich dir die Daten für den externen Link):

*13.03.2012 Beginn der Einnahme von Zytiga und Prednislon
**PSA "Ausgangswert" (Blutabnahme vom 27.02.): 16,1
*Einnahme von Zytiga nüchtern, laut Anweisung seiner Onkologin
am Nachmittag dann beginnende starke Müdigkeit -> ein Nachmittagsschläfchen muss sein
Schmerzen sind ab Mittag erträglich

*14.03.2012
*Schmerzen waren in der Früh wieder ziemlich stark, die Medikamente scheinen nicht so gut zu helfen wie gestern
Mittags: "Schmerzen gehen so halbwegs", wieder beginnende Müdigkeit
weiteres folgt...

LG
Kathi

----------


## muehli_01

liebe kathi,

ich hab mich durch deine geschichte gelesen,sie het mich berührt,ihr befindet euch in einem teufelskreis.
wichtig wäre es die schmerzen in den griff zu bekommen,und zwar zügig,lasst ihn müde sein er hat einen harten kampf gegen den feind bestritten,jetzt geht es darum es ihm so angenehm wie möglich zu machen,und wenn er müde ist ,dann ist es so.
du machst es toll dich so zu kümmern,kleine anmerkung am rande,nimm dir ab und an etwas zeit für dich.und pass auf dich auf.
alles liebe

gabi

----------


## blume218

Liebe Gabi,

Danke!!!
Ich habe meiner Mutter auch gesagt "er darf müde sein, lass ihn, es ist doch gut, wenn er schläft, denn dann sind die Schmerzen halbwegs erträglich - sonst könnte er gar nicht schlafen!"

gestern ging es dann mit der Müdigkeit besser, am Abend war er richtig aktiv, ist auch ein paar Schritte durch die Wohnung gegangen als ich ihn besucht habe und wir haben gescherzelt, geplauscht, alles wunderbar.

Ich denke, es wird einfach seine Zeit brauchen, bis er heraußen hat, zu welchem Zeitpunkt er die Medis nehmen soll, damit sich die schmerzerträgliche Zeit über den Tag schön verteilt und nicht mehr solche "Spitzen" vorkommen. ich bin jedenfalls sehr positiv gestimmt. Es wird besser werden.

Und offenbar ist es tatsächlich so, dass seine Onkologin aus dem Grund keine Chemo machen möchte, um zu verhindern, dass er sich zu schnell daran "gewöhnt", zu schnell der Zeitpunkt des "nicht mehr Wirkens" eintritt.
Sie gibt ihm Zygita, um ihm Zeit zu verschaffen, dem Körper Zeit zu geben, sich von der letzten Chemo besser zu erholen, bevor er irgendwann wieder eine braucht. Das finde ich gut! Und seine Werte werden ja auch besser (z.B. Kreatinin).

Liebe Grüße und Danke euch allen!
Kathi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hans:-
Du, devenu sage, bist der Einzige, der beim Lesen dieser Krankengeschichte ein Wort des Protestes gegen gehabte Therapien gewagt hat. Chapeau! Die Geschichte erinnert mich wieder einmal stark an den im KISP geschilderten Krankheitsverlauf von Uwe Peters. Daraus etwas gelernt haben nur wenige. Erstaunlich die Tschuspe einiger Forumteilnehmer, den immer schlimmer werdenden Zustand von Kathis Vater nur mitfühlend zu begleiten. Am Ende dieser Anteilnahme steht dann wieder nur die Empfehlung eines Sterbeasyls.
Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## RalfDm

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> da ich nicht weiß, ob ihr das "Aufzeichnungen des Befindens während der Einnahme von Zytiga" im Diskussionsbeitrag haben wollt, fange ich hier einfach einmal an


Hallo Kati,

ich denke, dass Viele hier an Euren Erfahrungen mit Zytiga interessiert sind, also berichte bitte hier weiter. Ich sammele Deine  Berichte erstmal und mache eine separate Seite daraus, zu der ich auf der Forumextrakt-Seite zu Therapie-Erfahrungen mit Zytiga einen Link einrichten werde.

Gruß und alles Gute,

Ralf

----------


## blume218

Hallo Reinardo,

bitte hilf mir auf die Sprünge, ich kenne den Ausdruck Tschuspe nicht.

Ich möchte schon sagen, dass wir alle eure Ratschläge besprechen, ich erzähle meinem Papa von jedem Tipp und sehr viele, wenn nicht die meisten, hat er damals in der Studie und jetzt auch seiner Ärztin (weil er ja nicht mehr bei der Studie dabei ist) vorgebracht. Bei manchen Dingen waren sie einverstanden (wie z.B. begleitende Akkupunktur und Tee der chinesischen Ärztin), bei manchen nicht.

Vati ist der Komplementärmedizin keineswegs abgeneigt, sonst würde er keinen Wert auf Akkupunktur und dergleichen legen, aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich überzeugt bin, dass er ohne die Chemie nicht mehr leben würde. Sie hat auch viel Gutes bewirkt, zwar mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen, das ist richtig, aber er lebt sehr gerne, er ist ein Kämpfer und solange es möglich ist, möchte er weiter leben. Wenn es nicht mehr geht, geht es nicht mehr. Klar.
Und wir werden vieles dafür tun, um ihm einiges zu erleichtern, aber auf die Chemie kann/darf er nicht verzichten.

Nichts desto trotz werde ich auch Hans' Rat befolgen und mich einmal über Hyperthermie schlau machen. Davon haben wir nämlich keine Ahnung und wir wollen möglichst viel zusammentragen, abwägen, lernen, überlegen... Wir wollen keinesfalls untätig bleiben, denn wer untätig bleibt, hat bereits verloren.
Ob es dann für Vati in Frage kommt (begleitend) oder nicht, das wird sich zeigen, aber wir werden uns sicherlich damit beschäftigen! 

Ich möchte auch festhalten, dass sicher nicht alles einwandfrei oder bestens für Vati gelaufen ist, da war/ist sicher das eine oder andere dabei, das einer Kritik bedarf, aber summa summarum muss ich auch sagen, dass sowohl die Ärzte in der Studie, als auch die Onkologin jetzt (sie war auch in der obersten Leitung der Studie, ist stellvertretende Leiterin der Onkologie) sehr bemüht ist, sich Zeit nimmt für seine Anliegen und sicher nicht zu der Sorte Arzt gehört, der dann irgendwann sagt "oh, tut mir leid, hat nicht so prickelnd funktioniert... Schade"... 
Grundsätzlich ist er, denke ich, bei ihr schon sehr gut aufgehoben. Nichts desto trotz bin ich aber auch dafür, ihre Therapien kritisch zu betrachten und nicht nur immer einfach hin zu nehmen. Deshalb beschäftige ich mich jetzt auch mehr mit der Schmerztherapie.

Und ich möchte auch sagen, dass uns auch die mitfühlenden Worte sehr helfen! Es ist schön zu wissen, dass Menschen, die uns eigentlich gar nicht kennen, Anteil an Vatis Geschichte haben, uns, unsere Sorgen, unsere Ängste verstehen und uns nicht links liegen lassen, wenn wir - manchmal vielleicht dumme - Fragen haben.
Gerade ich als Angehörige und nicht-Krebspatientin weiß das uns entgegengebrachte Mitgefühl unheimlich zu schätzen!
Auch Vati ist immer ganz baff und freut sich unheimlich, wenn ich ihm vom Forum erzähle, von der Anteilnahme, von den guten Tipps und vielen tollen Ideen und Diskussionen!

Alle eure Beiträge sind für mich/uns Goldes Wert!


Lieber Ralf,

machen wir sehr gerne!

Ich habe vorhin in der Mittagspause mit ihm telefoniert:
Heute, am 3. Tag, kann er keine eindeutig dem Zytiga zurechnende Nebenwirkungen verzeichnen. Die Müdigkeit, die in den letzten 2 Tagen sehr stark war, kommt eindeutig vom Hydal, das haben wir jetzt heraus gefunden.
Er hat bisweilen auch keine Probleme mit der Verdauung/mit dem Magen.
wie es sich auf den PSA-Wert niederschlägt, werden wir Anfang April erfahren. Ende März ist er wieder zur Kontrolle und Anfang April wird CT und evtl. auch MRT gemacht (das wusste er jetzt nicht mehr so genau).


Liebe Grüße
Kathi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Kathi,

zu Hydal habe ich diese Information gefunden, die Ihr aber vielleicht schon kennt.

Ralf

----------


## blume218

Vielen lieben Dank, Ralf!
Einiges davon kannte ich schon, aber dass bei längerfristiger Einnahme eine Toleranz wahrscheinlich ist, das wusste ich nicht mit Sicherheit. Ich hatte es mir zwar gedacht bzw. es befürchtet, aber zwischen denken und wissen liegen bekanntlich Welten :-)
Auch dass es doch so viele Abstufungen der Stärke gibt, wusste ich nicht... 
Ich werde den Ausdruck bei nächster Gelegenheit Vati geben, damit er ihn zum nächsten Kontrolltermin gleich mitnehmen kann.

Liebe Grüße
Kathi

----------


## blume218

Meine Lieben,
vorhin wurde ich Zeuge davon, dass das Leben manchmal doch auch noch positive Überraschungen bereit hält. Ich konnte es gar nicht glauben: mein Papa war heute bei der Lymphdrainage! *freu*
So besch.... der Tag mit den starken Schmerzen begonnen hat, so hat es sich nach 11 Uhr immer wieder ein Stückchen verbessert. So weit, dass die Schmerzen zwar nicht weg waren, aber laut ihm so erträglich waren, dass er mit den Krücken gehen konnte. Sogar alleine die Stufen vom Wohnhaus hinunter und die paar Hundert Meter (die ja für einen nicht gerade mobilen Menschen seeeehr seeeehr weit sein können) bis zur Therapeutin. Dort wurde ihm dann Gott sei Dank ein bisschen geholfen und sie konnten die Lymphdrainage machen. Endlich wieder einmal! Er war ganz happy! Und er hat danach auch wieder den Heimweg geschafft!
Ich bin baff erstaunt... damit hätte ich in den nächsten Wochen nie und nimmer gerechnet, so wie er die letzte und auch diese Woche beisammen war... 
So etwas gibt schon einen positiven Schub... super! Das hat ihm richtig gut getan!

Über das Hausmittelchen, das er von der Physiotherapeutin empfohlen bekommen und jetzt am Abend schon ausprobiert hat, berichte ich im Schmerztherapie-Beitrag. Dort passt es eher hin. Auch, wenn es nichts schulmedizinisches ist.

Liebe Grüße von einer sehr positiv überraschten Kathi

----------


## Hans-J.

Aber hallo Ralf,

ich habe lange überlegt auf deine Anführungen eine Erwiderung zu geben, vor allen Dingen aber im Thread keinen offenen Dissenz auszutragen, der für Blume's Vater wenig Benefit bringt.

Aber einiges kann man so nicht stehen lassen.

Die Weisheit der Schulmedizin dürfte ausgereizt sein und meine Ausführungen der palliativen Verstärkung der RT durch Oxygenierung der TZ keine Utopie sondern Wirklichkeit. 




> Wir sprechen hier über Abirateron (Zytiga). Es ist schon mutig, davon abzuraten.


Deine suggestive Aussage, dass ich hiervon abraten würde, erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht.
Wenn du den Wirkmechanismus von Abiraterone etwas Näher betrachtest, wird dir bewußt, dass die Zuordnung zur Chemo nicht gegeben ist.

So geht deine Ausführung nicht nur ins Leere, sondern legt die Vermutung nahe, hier als ein Todschlagsargument geführt zu sein.

Ich bitte dich also um sachliche und richtige Ausführungen. Und was ich meine und nicht, wertungsfrei zu verwenden.




> Zitat von *Hans-J.*Die Problematik sind die resistent gewordenen Tumor/Zellen, die jedoch mit einer Hyperthermie wieder auf G1/2/S zu setzen wären.
> Den Beweis dafür musst Du erstmal liefern. Ich kenne niemanden, der von einer Hyperthermie irgendeinen Nutzen gehabt hätte. Den Nutzen hatte immer nur der Arzt/die Klinik.


Ja, es gibt mit Sicherheit auch einige Ärzte/Praxen die hier ein Geschäft sehen.
Die Kosten einer Behandlung mit 10 Zyklen kostet ca. 2.500 Euro und sensibilisiert resistent gewordene TZ für die RT.
Hyperthermie bei Metastasen wirken schmerzlindernd, sodass eine Reduktion von Schmerztherapeutika möglich sind.

http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/db_h...mie,10845.html

Nicht umsonst wird die Hyperthermie als das 4. Standbein in der Tumortherapie angesehen.

Das an Studien der Apoptosewirksamkeit von Kurkumin und Gammatocotrienol kein Pharmaunternehmen Interesse hat, dürfte klar sein. Klar jedoch sind auch hier die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse unzähliger Forschungseinrichtungen, bishin zur Wirksamkeit auf Tumorstammzellen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hans:

Mit der Hyperthermie (nicht zu verwechseln mit HIFU) habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, lese aber soeben folgenden Bericht über den Aufenthalt einer an Tumor Erkrankten in dem Krankenhaus für Naturheilweisen München-Harlaching:

"Die Oncothermie (lokale Hyperthermie) soll gezielt via Kurzwellen auf Tumoren bzw. Metastasen wirken und dort die Gefäße schädigen, das gesunde Gewebe soll dabei nicht beschädigt werden. Bei jeder Behandlung wurde mit 80 Watt begonnen und im 10-Minuten-Takt um weitere 10 Watt gesteigert- es wurde aber darauf geachtet, dass ich keine Schmerzen hatte, also war bei mir 130 W die Grenze. Das Maximum wäre bei 150 W gewesen. Die Onkothermie wurde wirklich gut vertragen und die Schwestern dort verkürzten mit mit netten Gesprächen die Zeit (1 Stunde Dauer). Aufgrund der Metastasen-Resektionen bin ich ja etwas Schmerzempfindlicher und habe seit der 6. Behandlung muskelkaterähnliche Schmerzen, die laut Arzt eine normale Reaktion sind und auch täglich etwas leichter werden. 
Für diejenigen, die darüber mehr erfahren möchten gibt es hier ganz tolle Infos: www.Oncotherm.de."

Ist es das, was Du meinst? Das könnte interessant sein zur Metastasen-Bekämpfung.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Reinhard,

vielen Dank für dein Interesse an der Hyperthermie. Ich bin etwas erstaunt, wie wenig diese Therapieform hier im BPS bisher diskutiert worden ist.
Gerade bei den Schwerbetroffenen scheint hier ein enormes Potential vorhanden, welches vor allen Dingen die Durchbrechung der Resistenz sowohl bei Strahlen als auch bei Chemo aber vor allen Dingen wieder die Tumor/Zellen sensibel für die derzeitigen Standardtherapien gestaltet.

Hier noch einmal ein Link zum Querlesen, weitab von Scharlatanerie.
http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...perthermie.php

Bei der Hyperthermie sind zwei Strahlungsarten zu unterscheiden:

Kurzwelle auf Basis 13,56 Mhz
Infrarotstrahlen A, B, C.

Hierbei sind besonders die langwelligen C Infrarotwellen in Verbindung des direkten Kontaktes mit der Person interessant.

Die von dir ausgeführten Kurzwellenstrahler sind mit am effektivsten und mit dem lokalen Applikator hochinteressant bei Metastasen.

Bei einer Ganzkörperhyperthermie ( zirkulierende TZ ) könnten die langwelligen Infrarot Typ C Strahlen sich in den laufenden klinischen Studien am nebenwirkungsärmsten d.h. kreislaufschonensten und effektivsten herausstellen.

Die bisherigen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse sagen folgendes aus.

- Hyperthermie aktiviert Tumorzellen aus der G0 Phase in die G1/G2 Phase.
- bei ca. 42° C setzt der Tumor Hitzeschockproteine frei, diese werden vom Immunsystem erkannt und die Makrophagen  werden tätig.
- Hyperthermie fördert die Reoxygenierung des Tumores, deshalb wird eine RT stark unterstützt, ebenso eine Chemo.
- Hyperthermie wirkt ALLEINE tumorabtötend, wenn Temperaturen um 45° durchstanden werden.

Die von dir aufgeführten Gerätschaften sind professionelle Ausstattungen, die überwiegend in den Hyperthermiezentren qualifiziert arbeiten.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## blume218

Hallo,

Danke für die Erklärungen! Leider kam ich noch nicht dazu, mit Vati darüber zu sprechen bzw. mich eingehender damit zu beschäftigen - ich war bis gestern nicht in Österreich.

Vati ist seit 2 Tagen wieder im Spital. Gott sei Dank hat er selbst darauf bestanden, weil die Schmerzen in der Früh immer noch zu schlimm waren. Seine Onkologin hat sofort veranlasst, dass er ins Spital kommen kann, sprich: ein Bett bekommt (denn eigentlich sind sie voll belegt, aber es hat dann Gott sei Dank doch geklappt).

Sie hat diverse Untersuchungen veranlasst, sofort Kortison gegen die Schwellungen, stärkere Entwässerungsmittel wegen den geschwollenen Beinen aufgrund des schlecht funktionierenden Lymphsystems usw.
Die ersten Erfolgen haben sich gezeigt: das linke Bein ist schon ein bisschen schmäler, Gott sei Dank, und die neu umgestellen Schmerzmittel scheinen bisher auch besser zu wirken.
Er bekommt zwar teilweise noch die gleichen Mittel (also Hydal und Novalgin), aber ich weiß noch nicht, welches zusätzliche Mittel er bekommt bzw. was sie genau an der Dosierung geändert haben.
Er ist jedenfalls guter Dinge, klingt viel besser und er meinte, dass er gestern zum ersten Mal seit einer halben Ewigkeit die linke Seite nicht gespürt hat, d.h. keine Schmerzen hatte. Da war er gleich ganz aufgekratzt :-)
Sehr fein! Ich hoffe, sie bekommen das jetzt endlich einmal mit den SChmerzen hin. Wir sind jedenfalls guter Dinge.
Sobald ich Näheres über Dosierung und Mittel weiß, stelle ich es natürlich bei dem Schmerztherapie-Beitrag ein.

LG
Kathi

----------


## blume218

Hallo ihr Lieben,

also wisst ihr... manchmal könnte mir schon die Hutschnur reißen. Meine Mutter... *seufz*... Der Oberarzt meinte ja heute bei der Visite, dass sie eventuell ein Schmerzpflaster in Erwägung ziehen, was ich sehr begrüßen würde, die Entscheidung wird aber wohl erst entweder heute Abend, spätestens morgen Früh fallen.
Jedenfalls war ich doch ein wenig erleichtert, dass sie vom Pflaster gesprochen haben, denn mit Medis hat es ja, was offensichtlich ist, in der Vergangenheit daheim nicht so prickelnd funktioniert. Schon auch, aber das Problem mit den starken Schmerzen in der Früh konnte mit den Tabletten nicht gelöst werden.

Und was sagt meine Mutter als erstes, als sie vom Pflaster gehört hat? "Was? Pflaster bekommen ja nur Menschen, bei denen der Krebs so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass nichts anderes mehr hilft, kein Schmerzmittel, gar nichts!" Aaaaaaahhhhhh.... Mutter!

Ich bin natürlich kein Arzt, medizinisch nicht bewandert, aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt mir: das mag vielleicht vor 15 oder 20 Jahren zugetroffen haben, aber nicht mehr heute! Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibt es heutzutage sehr viele verschiedene Pflaster, für viele verschiedene Schmerzursachen, in vielen verschiedenen Dosierungen.
Es mag sicher zutreffen, dass Pflaster auch bei Patienten angewandt werden, bei denen - ich sage es jetzt einmal unverblühmt und vielleicht etwas hart (bitte verzeiht mir!) - es 5 vor 12 ist, wirklich nichts mehr zu machen ist.

Aber das ist doch bei Vati überhaupt nicht so! Die Beine werden Tag für Tag dünner, seine Laune wird immer besser, demnächst werden die Lymphdrainagen wieder in Angriff genommen, er übt wieder mehr Gehen, damit er mobiler wird und sich wieder ans normale Gehen gewöhnt, die Schmerztherapie wird jetzt neu eingestellt, die Blutwerte bessern sich, er isst normal, hat eine gesunde Gesichtsfarbe, fühlt sich summa summarum ganz gut, der letzte PSA-Wert lag bei ca. 16 und somit deutlich weniger als zuvor (die nächste Messung sollte nächste Woche Dienstag sein), er bekommt Zytiga um ein Fortschreiten zu verhindern, er hatte erst 2 Chemos, also ist auch in diesem Bereich der Zug nicht abgefahren, und und und... so sehe ich das... also wie um alles in der Welt kann man so eine Meinung haben?

Entschuldigt bitte, ich schwafel euch da grad voll, aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt doch etwas aufgebracht.
Für mich ist es bei Vati noch nicht 5 vor 12. Es gibt Probleme, ja. Er ist unheilbar krank, ja. Aber niemand weiß oder kann es abschätzen, wieviel Zeit ihm noch bleibt. Und ein Schmerzpflaster ist für mich keineswegs ein Indiz dafür, wieviel Zeit ihm noch bleiben könnte/müsste/sollte... Es gibt keine Auskunft darüber, wieviele Metastasen er hat oder haben könnte. Es heißt nicht, wie seine Knochen und sein Lymphsystem beisammen sind...

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass es gut klappen wird und es so weit bergauf geht, dass er schön langsam wieder zu normaler Mobilität kommt, das ist nicht nur gut für die Seele sondern natürlich auch für den Körper. Momentan stehen die Zeichen auf Grün... Gott sei Dank.
Natürlich kann wieder ein Dämpfer kommen, aber das muss nicht sein.

Naja... wir werden sehen...

Danke euch fürs Zuhören!
LG
Kathi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Kathi,

es hilft wenig sich über solche Gedanken Deiner Mutter aufzuregen. Die einzige sachliche Antwort darauf kann nur lauten, "eine gute Schmerztherapie ist die Grundlage für jede weitere Therapie". Und wenn im Moment nur Morphine Schmerzfreiheit versprechen, dann ist das eben so und hat nichts damit zu tun, wie lange ein Mensch noch zu leben hat. Außerdem lassen sich kutane/dermale Schmerzmittel viel besser steuern als z.B. Tabletten.

Ansonsten kann ich Dich in Deiner Meinung nur unterstützen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## blume218

Danke, Heribert, du hast ja Recht. Gott sei Dank ärgere ich mich meistens nie sehr lange.

So, und ich habs wohl verschrien *seufz*
Da er gestern und heute Früh jeweils 1x Erbrochen hat und sich die Ärzte keine Erklärung dafür geben können, bekommt er eine Schädel-MRT... die Ärztin meinte, sie weiß nicht, wieso er gebrochen hat, aber sie möchte alles ausschließen und dazu gehört auch ein evtl. aufgetretener Tumor im Gehirn... 
Super... :-(

Gerade gestern haben wir noch über seinen Zimmernachbar gesprochen, der eigentlich nur zur Kontrolle ins Spital gekommen ist und dann erfahren hat, dass er demnächst operiert werden muss, weil sie einen Gehirntumor (Metastase) festgestellt haben...

Ich weiß nicht... mir ist klar, dass man keine Pferde scheu machen soll, solange man nichts weiß, aber ehrlich gesagt wird es schön langsam wirklich zu viel... wer bitte kann mit so einer Aussage und mit so einer anstehenden Untersuchung ruhig und gelassen bleiben?
Also ich nicht wirklich... auch, wenn ich weiß, dass das noch lange nicht heißt, dass er einen Tumor im Gehirn hat... aber eine "Rest-Sorge" bleibt... und das wird schön langsam echt viel...

LG
Kathi

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Kathi,

ich erinnere Dich in diesem Zusammenhang auf Deine Antwort vom 13.03. auf mein Posting, nach der es deinem Vater im Spital nach Absetzen des Morphins besser ging. Schmerzpflaster enthalten nichts anderes als Morphine. Dein Vater wird daher wahrscheinlich die gleichen Probleme bekommen wie im Spital. Ihr habt m.E. nur die Wahl zwischen einer nicht so guten Schmerzsstillung wie bisher und dafür besserer Lebensqualität oder einer guten Schmerzstillung mit Morphinen aber dafür mit den entsprechenden Nebenwirkungen wie Antriebslosigkeit und Müdigkeit. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## blume218

Hallo Andreas,Du hast völlig Recht. Damals ging es ihm durch die Morphium-Infusionen gar nicht gut. Erst als sie die Dosis verringert hatten, wurde es besser. Doch mit der geringeren Dosis kam er nicht mehr über die Runden. Ich habe wohl vor lauter Euphorie nicht bedacht, dass die Pflaster auch nur (ausschließlich) Morphinesind... Hm... Naja, zunächst hoffe ich mal, dass der Befund vom MRT negativ ausfällt, dannhab ich sicher wieder den Kopf frei für das Suchen von Alternativen bzw zum Abwägen. Du wirst sicher Recht haben. Das Leben ist leider kein Wunschkonzert, also wenn wir für ihnannähernde Schmerzfreiheit wollen, werden wir wohl Verwirrtheit, ständiges Schlafen und anderes in Kaufnehmen müssen (vor allem er, wir sind ja nur die zweit-Betroffenen - in erster Linie geht es um ihn)liebe GrüßeKathi

----------


## blume218

Entschuldigt bitte das seltsame Design. Vom Handy aus klappt das mit den Abständen leider nicht so gut.

----------


## blume218

Hallo meine Lieben,

also, die Erleichterung von heute hat sich jetzt am Nachmittag bestätigt. Die MRT ist kein Thema mehr, weil die Ärzte der Meinung sind, dass es jetzt - am 3. Tag - nur von den neuen Medikamenten kommen kann.
Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich den Namen - das war ja vielleicht eine mühsame Sache bis wir endlich von ihm den Namen der "gelben Tabletten" hatten: *Neurontin*
Und was liest man in der Beschreibung unter dem Punkt *"sehr häufige Nebenwirkungen"?: Schwindel, Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit, Erbrechen,...* und noch zig zig andere Nebenwirkungen.
Na bitte... :-)

So viele Nebenwirkungen wie bei dem Medikament habe ich selten gelesen... sagenhaft!

In den nächsten Tagen (vielleicht nicht gleich morgen) müsste es ihm in der Früh besser gehen, sprich das Erbrechen müsste verschwinden. Er bekommt auch kein blutdrucksenkendes Mittel mehr, weil der eben heute Vormittag so weit unten war.

Die Zeichen stehen also jetzt Gott sei Dank wieder auf "Daumen nach oben". Er ist sehr gut gelaunt, hat Appetit und die Schmerzen dürften mittlerweile sehr viel weniger geworden sein!
Ob sich das jetzt vielleicht wieder verschlechtert, weil die Neurontin wegfallen, wissen wir noch nicht. Aber ich nehme ja doch stark an, dass er ab morgen Früh einen Ersatz für das Neurontin bekommt.
Seine Beine werden auch immer schlanker, mittlerweile sind sie fast wieder normal und das ist für ihn natürlich auch sehr erbaulich!

Gott sei Dank!!

Liebe Grüße 
Kathi

----------


## blume218

Hallo ihr Lieben,

und Gott sei Dank geht es weiter bergauf! Die Schmerzen sind zwar nicht ganz weg (das hatte ich auch nicht erwartet), aber sie dürften sich in einem Rahmen halten, der mehr als akzeptabel ist. Er kann normal sitzen, liegen usw... also viel besser als noch zu Hause.

Neurontin wurde ersatzlos gestrichen und trotzdem geht es mit den Schmerzen ganz gut.

Und sein Erbrechen lag eindeutig an diesem Neurontin. Seit gestern bekommt er keine mehr und siehe da: alles in Ordnung *freu*

Seine Onkologin hat ihn gestern Abend noch besucht und mit ihm lange gesprochen. Sie ist mit seinem jetzigen Zustand zufrieden und hat anklingen lassen, dass er im Laufe der kommenden Woche nach HAuse kann. Dienstag hat er noch das schon lange geplante Kontroll-CT, also denke ich, dass er Mittwoch/Donnerstag heim kann.

er ist natürlich schwach, sein Blutdruck zu niedrig, aber das ist sonnenklar. Das kommt von der fehlenden Bewegung, dem langen Liegen etc... aber auch das wird sich bald wieder einspielen, wenn er daheim ist und wieder mehr Bewegung macht. 

Gott sei Dank geht es wieder mal bergauf! 

LG
Kathi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Kathi,

der Wirkstoff von Neurontin® heißt Gabapentin. In dem betreffenden Wikipedia-Eintrag findet sich unter der langen Liste potenzieller Nebenwirkungen auch noch der folgende denkwürdige Satz:

*"Morphin und Alkohol können die Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen von Gabapentin verstärken."*

Ralf

----------


## blume218

Hallo Ralf,

danke für die Info! Jetzt ist es noch klarer, warum er die nicht vertragen hat!

Tja... was soll ich sagen? gestern war meine Schwester bei ihm im Spital und hat endlich die Onkologin erwischt. Eine sehr harsche Person, meine sie, dir ihr unverblümt keine schönen Dinge berichtet hat.
Es steht um Vati schlechter als wir dachten bzw. ich befürchtet hatte.
Der Beckenraum ist voller Tumore, das Lymphsysten funktioniert nicht, die Lymphen sind verklebt, deshalb wird er das Problem mit den Beinen in längstens ein paar Wochen wieder haben (gut, das war mir klar), die Knochenmetastasen dürften auch schon fortgeschrittener sein als gedacht, das Zytiga, meinte sie, hilft bei einigen sehr gut, bei anderen gar nicht, aber sie hat dann für den Fall, dass er nicht auf Zytiga anspricht, noch eine Chemo für ihn.
Danach ist es aber dann aus... Bestrahlungen sind bei ihm nicht mehr möglich... und dann kam "Sie können froh sein, dass es ihm jetzt so geht wie es ihm geht!"... Danke!
Den genauen Wortlaut in puncto Prognose weiß ich leider nicht mehr, aber es ist wohl so, dass wir auch "froh sein können, wenn er nächstes Jahr noch lebt".

Es ist gerade ein sehr komisches Gefühl... ich wusste, dass Vati nicht mehr 80 wird, aber dass wir hier bereits davon reden, dass er vielleicht Weihnachten nicht mehr erlebt, das ist dann schon sehr hart.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob er das alles so genau weiß - ich nehme es an, denn so unverblümt wie sie mit meiner Schwester geredet hat, wird sie wohl auch Vati drüber informiert haben, wie es aussieht. Also entweder er realisiert das nicht so genau und vollständig oder er sagt es uns einfach nicht.

Ich habe mir nie etwas vorgemacht, ich wusste, dass Vati nicht heilbar ist, dass er nicht mehr so viel Zeit hat wie andere... aber Weihnachten? Vielleicht Anfang nächstes Jahr?... Das ist schon hart.
Andererseits, so paradox das klingt, bin ich auch irgendwie froh, dass wir jetzt endlich wissen was Sache ist. Bisher wurden wir ja was Metastasen, Bestrahlungserfolge und -misserfolge usw. betrifft, von ihm nicht wirklich eindeutig informiert. Mal hieß es Tumor bei der Niere, dann auch Wirbelsäule, meine Mama hat immer etwas anderes gesagt als Vati und wir kannten uns schon nicht mehr aus.
Jetzt wissen wir es. So hart es ist...

Ich funktioniere... es trifft mich schon hart... aber zur Zeit ist meine "es ist wie es ist"-Einstellung stärker. Ich muss es akzeptieren. Wir alle müssen es akzeptieren.

Jetzt steht auf Platz 1 definitiv die Schmerztherapie. Sonst nichts!

so wie ihr sagt: heutzutage muss kein Krebspatient Schmerzen erleiden und dafür werde ich kämpfen, ob es ihm angenehm ist oder nicht. Er ist leider sehr an seine Onkologin verhaftet, zu einem anderen Arzt zu gehen kommt für ihn nicht in Frage. Er ist immer sehr darauf bedacht, seine behandelnden Ärzte nicht zu vergrämen... er hat sich zwar immer bei einer neuen Diagnose eine zweite Meinung eingeholt, aber wenn er sich dann für einen Arzt entschieden hat, stand für ihn ein anderer Arzt nicht mehr zur Diskussion. Leider!

Es wird also ein harter Kampf, ihn dazu zu bringen, die Schmerzen nicht zu ertragen, sondern aktiv etwas dagegen zu tun, d.h. es zuzulassen, dass wir andere Ärzte konsultieren, uns um eine entsprechende Schmerztherapie zu kümmern.
Denn bei seiner jetzigen Onkologin ist er, finde ich, was Schmerzen betrifft, nicht optimal aufgehoben.

Heute werde ich die Palliativ-Station im AKH anschreiben und fragen, wie es bei uns gehen könnte, dass er im Spital A bei seiner Onkologin krebsbehandelt, aber bei ihnen schmerzbehandelt wird.
Sein jetziges Spital brauchen wir nämlich natürlich weiterhin. Sie meinte, sobald das mit den Beinen wieder los geht, könne er jederzeit kommen, er braucht nur anzurufen, sie regeln das dann mit der Rettung (bei uns ist es nämlich so, dass die Rettung einen Patienten nicht in ein bestimmtes Spital bringt, sondern in irgendeines - wohin sie halt grad geschickt werden. Es sei denn, das Spital weist sie extra an und das tun sie Gott sei Dank. ist auch nicht grad üblich)

*seufz*... ja, so sieht es leider aus... nicht schön... und es ist seltsam. Da ich nicht weiß, was er über seinen Zustand alles weiß, spreche ich wie gehabt mit ihm, scherze mit ihm, plauder über Gott und die Welt. Das tut ihm gut. Aber für mich ist es schon seltsam, zu scherzen und so zu tun als hätte ich diese Informationen gestern gar nicht bekommen und im Hinterkopf schwirren schon diverse Organisationsfragen herum... und natürlich die Frage: "schaffen wir es, dass er tatsächlich schmerzfrei wird?"... Seltsam...

LG
Kathi

----------


## blume218

eine - vermutlich unnötige - und deshalb bestimmt nichts ändernde, aber momentan erleichternde Grundsatzdiskussion:

Wieso ist es so, dass Ärzte so furchbar empfindlich sind? Wieso sind die gleich beleidigt (oder muss man befürchten, dass sie beleidigt sein werden), wenn man einen anderen Arzt zwecks Beratung konsultiert und dieser Arzt im selben Spital tätig ist, die sich also kennen? 
Wieso muss man da als Patient fürchten, dass eine Behandlung dann gleich aus verletztem Stolz schlechter durchgeführt wird oder vielleicht sogar gar nicht?? Warum muss man sich als Patient so devot verhalten? Ich kapier das einfach nicht!

Schön, wenn man an einen Arzt gerät, der in seinem Fach super ist und mit dessen Krebsbehandlungen man sehr zufrieden ist, aber wieso muss man gleich fürchten, eine schlechtere Krebsbehandlung zu bekommen, wenn man mit einem kleinen Teil seiner Tätigkeit (z.B. Verbesserung des Allgemeinzustandes, was mit der Krebsbehandlung, sprich dessen Spezialgebiet, an sich ja jetzt nicht soooo viel zu tun hat) nicht ganz so zufrieden ist und deshalb einen anderen um Rat fragen möchte?

Das kann's doch echt nicht sein!

Sind die echt alle so dermaßen charakterschwach, dass sie sich nicht eingestehen können "ich kenne mich zwar hier sehr gut aus, aber das ist leider nicht mein Spezialgebiet, da sollten Sie einen Kollegen heranziehen. Ich kann Ihnen da meinen Kollegen aus unserer Abteilung XY empfehlen"??

Bloß nix hinter dem Rücken des Arztes machen, das könnte ihn erzürnen. Bloß niemand anderen um Rat fragen, da wäre er dann beleidigt. Bloß nicht zu viel den behandelnden Arzt fragen, der Arme hat ja auch noch andere Patienten, um die er sich kümmern muss, da darf man ihn zeitlich nicht überbeanspruchen... *grummel*...

Liegt es an der "älteren" Generation, dass sie so denkt oder hab ich da grad einen Denkfehler?... 

Naja, wie dem auch sei: ich habe ein Verbot bekommen, diesen einen Arzt zu konsultieren. Fein... Und ich solle deswegen weder beleidigt, gekränkt, noch böse sein. Aha... Na dann...

Und bei der *Schmerzambulanz* gibt es Wartezeiten von bis zu 6 Wochen bevor man einen Termin dort bekommen kann. Schön! 
Weil man ja in diesen 6 Wochen, in denen man auf den Termin wartet, bestimmt auf wundersame Weise plötzlich keine Schmerzen mehr verspüren wird. Ja... ne... is klar...

*Kopf schüttel*

----------


## blume218

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich bekomme am Osterwochenende von Vati den Patientenbrief, den er bei seiner Entlassung aus dem Spital bekommen hat - da stehen alle Medikamente in Dosierung drauf, auch diverse Daten, die werde ich dann Mitte nächster Woche hier einstellen, sprich, das Profil überarbeiten. Vati ist damit natürlich einverstanden. Er meinte "vielleicht nützt es ja einem der lieben Forumsteilnehmer, die uns so viel gegeben haben! Vielleicht kann jemand Vergleiche ziehen und für sich etwas herauspicken."

Ich bin froh, dass er dazu bereit ist und ich hoffe wirklich, dass jemand hier im Forum davon profitieren kann. Sei es, damit er weiß "dies oder jenes Mittel nehm ich besser nicht" oder sei es "das käme für mich vielleicht auch in Frage" oder "dies und jenes möchte ich unbedingt verhindern".

Meine Schwester konnte in der Schmerzambulanz Gott sei Dank einen früheren Termin erwirken: am 16. kann er vorsprechen. Halleluja!
ich hoffe sehr, dass sie ihn dann endlich mal ordentlich behandeln was die Schmerzen betrifft.

Heute hat er Termin zur MR und Samstag mit seiner Onkologin Befundbesprechung. Sonnenklar, dass da nichts Schönes herauskommen wird. Wahrscheinlich hört er dann wieder unverblühmt wieviele neue Metastasen er hat... aber gut. Damit war zu rechnen.
Aber mittlerweile bin ich gedanklich so weit, dass ich sage "völlig egal wieviel neue Metastasen er hat! Jetzt zählen nur die Schmerzbehandlung und die Verbesserung des Allgemeinzustandes"

so benommen und schläfrig wie er gestern war, das muss nicht sein. Auch die Übelkeit muss nicht sein. Ich bin sicher, das meiste kommt von den Medis, aber es ist halt schon frustrierend, wenn man weiß: Sonntag war er so gut beisammen als wäre er pumperl gesund und kaum ist er 1 Tag daheim, geht es ihm merklich schlechter.

Heute geht es wieder halbwegs. Er ist grantig - das darf er auch sein! Er hat allen Grund dazu! - aber er redet nicht benommen, sondern ganz normal. Nur Schmerzen dürfte er wieder mehr haben *seufz*... aber das wird sich hoffentlich nach dem Termin bei der Schmerzambulanz aufhören!

LG
Kathi

----------


## blume218

Hallo meine Lieben,

bitte entschuldigt, habe fast eine Woche keinen Piep von mir gegeben. Ostern war richtig schön, Vati war auch recht gut beisammen, am Montag sogar sensationell! er ist sogar ein paar Schritte schmerzfrei ohne Krücken gegangen! Super!

Dienstag und Mittwoch hatte ich ja 2 Urlaubstage... Dienstag war etwas bescheiden, lag brach auf der Couch, aber ich schätze, da kam einfach nur alles mal raus. Aber gestern war es dafür toll, konnte mit meinem Lebenslauf spazieren gehen, es war warm, wir haben uns ein Eis in einem Cafe gegönnt, waren ein bisschen bummeln... Entspannung pur. Das tat echt gut!

Vati war jetzt auch endlich bei der Chinesischen Ärztin (sie arbeitet in einem Spital, hat aber auch unter Voranmeldung eine Praxis, in die Patienten kommen können). Eventuell wird wieder Akkupunktur gestartet, auf jeden Fall hat sie ihm aber schon mal Tees und Tipps für die Ernährung gegeben. Sehr fein!!

Bei der Lymphdrainage war er auch wieder. Sehr gut!

Manchmal ist er zwar sehr langsam beim Sprechen, aber das kommt von den Medis. Eindeutig.

Befunde habe ich mitbekommen, aber ich konnte sie noch nicht durchforsten - das möchte ich am WE machen und wie versprochen, Daten hier einstellen.

So, jetzt wühle ich mich mal weiter durch die Arbeit, es is ein bissl etwas liegen geblieben...

LG
Kathi

----------


## blume218

Hallo ihr Lieben,

sodale, jetzt habe ich den Patientenbrief hier -  ich habe hie und da eine Frage eingefügt, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand  weiter helfen? 

ich war erstaunt, dass die OP, nicht wie ich mir eingebildet hatte, 2007 war, schon 2005... wie die Zeit vergeht... arg!

Also, die Anamnese:

 19.04.2005: perineale radikale Prostatektomie, histologisch Adenokarzinom, Gleason 4+3 G3, pT2c, Nx. (was das heißt, weiß ich leider nicht)
seit 07/2009: Trenantone wegen biochemischen Rezidiv
Komplette Androgenblockade ab 12.4.2010 mit Casodex 50mg - bei PSA-Anstieg wurde Casodex am 17.5.2010 wieder abgesetzt
04/2010: Lymphödem linkes Bein und Erysipel (Rotlauf)
Radiatio der Beckenraumforderung links 07-08/2010 (30x 2 Gy)
01/2011: Port-a-Cart-Implantation
Steigender  PSA-Wert => Start Chemotherapie (20.01.2011-24.03.2011, danach "drug  holiday") mit Docetaxel (75mg/m²) im Rahmen der Studie
07/2011: pathologische Acetabulum-Fraktur rechts (Hüftpfanne)
07/2011: Radiatio Becken-/Hüftregion rechts mit 2x 4Gy
19.08.2011: PSA-Wert hat Base-Line wieder erreicht => Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel (75mg/m²) 19.08.-28.10.2011

laufende  Biophosphonat-Therapie bei ossären Metastasen, anfangs mit Zometa,  aufgrund eingeschränkter Nierenfunktion dann mit Bondronat

Das bereits bekannte Lymphödem, vor allem der linken unteren Extremität, ist in letzter Zeit gleichgeblieben

02.01.2012:  CT Abdomen: winzige Hyperdensität (= höhere Dichte) in der Leber idem.  (keine Ahnung, was das heißt) Größenprogrediente Lymphknoten links  retroperitoneal (= bezogen auf die Fläche im Freien oder hinter dem  Bauchfell) infrarenohilär (= unterhalb der Niere befindliche Lymphknoten?? - stimmt das oder hab ich da eine falsche Übersetzung gefunden?)
weitere  suspekte Lymphknoten, rechtsseitig zeigte sich eine bekannte Fraktur im  rechten oberen Schambeinast, im unteren Schambeinast rechts 2 Frakturen  erkennbar, Fraktur der Massa lateralis des Os sacrums links (ist das  die Beckenfraktur oder an der Wirbelsäule?)

17.01.-31.01.2012:  St.p. Strahlentherapie (Retroperitoneum infrarenohilär - ich nehme an,  da ist nur die Gegend hinter dem Bauchfell und unterhalb der Niere  bestrahlt worden, nicht die Wirbelsäule?) Gesamtdosis 30Gy

12.03.2012: Einleitung der Therapie mit Zytiga + Aprednislon

laufend 3-monatige Trenantone-Therapie
laufende Biophosphonattherapie mit Bondronat 4mg
Chronische Niereninsuffizienz

Und nun der Therapievorschlag - vielleicht für den einen oder anderen Mitstreiter hier interessant?

Zytiga 250mg - morgens 4
Neurontin 300mg - morgens und abends je 1
Novalgin - morgens, mittags, abends, nachts je 2 (er nimmt sie aber nicht immer nachts, manchmal vergisst er darauf...)
Nexium 40mg (Magenschutz) - morgens 1
Movicol Pulver (abführendes Mittel) - morgens 1
Aprednislon 5mg - morgens und abends je 1
Bondronat - alle 4 Wochen
Hydal retard 40mg - morgens, mittags, abends je 1
für  den Notfall: Hydal Injektionslösung 2mg/ml - morgens 2 (das ist aber  wirklich nur für den Notfall, hat er noch nie verwendet)

Wir  wissen, dass das sehr hohe Dosen sind, aber Montag ist er Gott sei Dank  endlich in einer Schmerzambulanz, da werden wir ja sehen, ob diese hohen  Dosen wirklich sooo notwendig sind oder ob bei ihm einfach der  GEwöhnungseffekt eingetreten ist und sie vielleicht einfach nur wechseln  und ihn neu einstellen müssten.
Vor ein paar Tagen hatte er nämlich  auf das Hydal völlig vergessen und trotzdem hatte er kaum Schmerzen. Ich  habe mal gelesen, dass Hydal - wie jedes Morphin - zu einer Toleranz  führen kann, wo auch eine Dosis-Erhöhung nichts bringt und man dann den Patienten völlig neu "einstellen" muss.

Zusätzlich  bekommt er jetzt von seiner chinesischen Ärztin einen Tee zur Besserung  des Allgemeinzustandes. Er beinhaltet 24 oder 28 Bestandteile, die weiß  ich aber leider noch nicht. Nächste Woche Donnerstag bin ich wieder bei  meinen Eltern, da kann ich dann nachschauen und hier einstellen, wenn  es jemanden wissen möchte. Er meinte zwar "der Geschmack des Tees ist  wirklich schon sehr grenzwärtig" *gg*, aber er trinkt ihn trotzdem brav  :-)

Summa summarum geht es ihm ganz gut, die Schmerzen sind  erträglich, manchmal merkt er sie sogar gar nicht und er ist auch nicht  mehr jeden Tag so müde. Mal hat er einen sehr guten Tag, macht einen  kleinen Spaziergang, mal ist es ein weniger guter Tag. Aber ich bin sehr  froh, dass er agil genug ist, um die 10 Minuten zur Lymphdrainage gehen  zu können. Ohne große Schmerzen, langsam, aber immerhin. Er macht auch  jeden Tag fleißig seine Runden in der Wohnung (nur gut, dass meine  Eltern eine sehr große Wohnung haben, in der man im Kreis gehen kann -  es sind 2 zusammengelegte Wohnungen) :-)

Danke für eure Hilfe und  ich hoffe, dass diese Daten (die Medikamente vom Therapievorschlag)  vielleicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise für jemanden von euch  interessant sein könnten. 

LG
Kathi

----------


## blume218

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich möchte euch heute wieder mal ein "Erfahrungs"-Update mit Zytiga geben:

Vati hat keinerlei, ausschließlich dem Zytiga zuordenbare (!) Nebenwirkungen!

Ob das neuerliche Anschwellen der Beine nun ausschließlich von den vom Krebs befallenen Lymphen, die ja "verklebt" sind und somit nicht mehr gut funktionieren, verursacht wird oder ob dies auf die in der Beschreibung von Zytiga erwähnten Nebenwirkung "Flüssigkeit in den Beinen oder Füßen" zurückzuführen ist, können wir leider nicht feststellen. Vielleicht ist es auch eine Mischung aus Beiden??

Da er das Problem mit dem Anschwellen der Beine aber auch schon vor Beginn der Behandlung mit Zytiga hatte, gehen wir als Laien eher davon aus, dass es rein auf das Lymphproblem zurückzuführen ist und somit nicht mit der Einnahme von Zytiga in Verbindung steht.

Ansonsten geht es ihm, das kann man objektiv wirklich sagen, ziemlich gut:
Die Übelkeit morgens nach dem Frühstück ist völlig weg
Die Schmerzen sind mehr als erträglich geworden, in den letzten 4 Tagen meinte er sogar "ich merke fast keine"
Trotz neuerlichem Anschwellen der Beine ist er deutlich mobiler geworden - kurze Strecken sind auch ohne Gehen mit Krücken möglich, mit Krücken hat er "einen ordentlichen Zahn zugelegt", er ist also doch sehr flott unterwegs :-)
Der Blutdruck ist stabil
Die Müdigkeit ist nicht mehr "tagesfüllend". Meistens wird er kurz nach der Einnahme des Morphins müde, er spricht dann auch etwas "komisch", das gibt sich aber nach 1-2 Stunden wieder - das ist also etwas, das man (und er ist der gleichen Meinung) vernachlässigen kann, weil es die Lebensqualität nicht gravierend beeinflusst.

LG
Kathi

----------


## blume218

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wie schon im Schmerztherapie-Beitrag erwähnt, geht es Vati zur Zeit bezogen auf die Schmerzen und seine Mobilität ganz gut. Besonders freut uns, dass er richtig flott unterwegs ist, teilweise auch wieder ohne Krücken, er geht nicht so steif und verkrampft wie eine "Marionette", sondern fast normal, aufrecht und guten Schrittes.

Leider gibt es aber sehr starke Auswirkungen auf die Psyche. Er ist verwirrt, extrem müde, schläft manchmal sogar während eines Gesprächs ein, er ist stark reduziert, findet oft die Worte nicht, hat Gedächtnisprobleme usw.
Nachdem wir vor ein paar Tagen den Beipackzettel von Lyrica genauer studiert hatten, war uns auch klar, warum: all seine momentanen Probleme werden dort unter "sehr häufig" oder "häufig" erwähnt.

Zusätzlich trat bei ihm starke Blutarmut auf, sodass er letzte Woche eine Bluttransfusion bekommen hat. Das klang für uns zuerst verstörend, erschreckend, weil wir mit Bluttransfusionen etwas völlig anderes in Verbindung gebracht haben, aber als wir erfahren haben, dass dies zur Stärkung dient, es vielleicht die Müdigkeit verringern kann und die Blutarmut auch von den Medikamenten, die er bekommt, verursacht wird, waren wir nicht nur ein bisschen beruhigter, sondern es war uns auch klar, wofür Bluttransfusionen verwendet werden. Wir begrüßen das also natürlich!

Sonst geht es ihm, abgesehen von den wirklich starken Nebenwirkungen in puncto Geisteszustand, den Umständen entsprechend gut. Manchmal sogar sehr gut, traue ich mich zu sagen.

Ich halte euch am Laufenden!

Nebenwirkungen, die auf Zytiga eindeutig zurückzuführen sind, konnten wir bis heute nicht feststellen!

LG
Kathi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Kathi,

Lyrika ist ein systemisches Mittel welches mittelbar das Schmerzzentrum beeinflusst. Es gibt aber Mittel, die über einen Zugang über das Liquor des Rückenmarks fast ausschließlich die Schmerzrezeptoren entlang der Wirbelsäule blockieren. Dabei werden die Schmerzen vollständig genommen und führen zu keiner Bewustseinstrübung. Diese Methode der periphären Schmerzbekämpfung wird heutzutage in vielen Kliniken bei Patienten angewendet, die unterhalb des Brustraumes operativ versorgt wurden. 

Ich selbst habe nach einer Sigmaresektion die Vorteile dieser Schmerztherapie verspühren dürfen. Angedacht habt ihr doch schon mal einen solchen Zugang, aber ist es auch schon mit den Paliativärzten diskutiert worden?

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## blume218

Lieber Heribert,

ja, wir dachten schon an eine Schmerzmittelpumpe (oder auch ans Schmerzpflaster), da hast du Recht und soweit ich weiß, hat meine Mutter das beim Termin in der Schmerzambulanz, bei dem ich leider nicht dabei war, auch angesprochen. 
Allerdings bekam sie die Auskunft, dass sie dies zur Zeit nicht in Erwägung ziehen möchten.
ich weiß nur nicht, warum... ich kann nur spekulieren: Vati's Blutwerte sind absolut miserabel. Kein Wunder, wenn man bedenkt, dass er ja doch 2 Chemos hatte, die vielen Medikamente, nicht mehr funktionierendes Lymphsystem usw... Offenbar haben diese zusätzlichen Medikamente wie Lyrica oder Neurontin auch massive Auswirkungen auf die Blutkörperchen. Die sind so zurückgegangen, dass er eben vor kurzem eine Bluttransfusion bekam.

Wobei ich das jetzt nicht als übermäßig negativ oder übermäßig besorgniserregend ansehe. Natürlich hat man ein komisches Gefühl, aber es soll ihm ja helfen, also finde ich das auch in Ordnung. Darüber mach ich mir keine Sorgen. 

Ich werde das Ganze jetzt noch ein bis zwei Wochen beobachten. Den Wechsel zurück zu Neurontin hat er sehr gut vertragen, er hat keine Magenprobleme, auch die Verwirrtheit ist so gut wie weg. Gott sei Dank! Es war also richtig, mit Lyrica aufzuhören.
Die Müdigkeit ist immer noch sehr arg, aber gut... solange er nur müde ist... soll nix Ärgeres sein. 

ganz liebe Grüße
Kathi

----------


## blume218

Hallo meine Lieben,
nach langem melde ich mich wieder einmal bei euch und das, diesmal Gott sei Dank, mit guten Nachrichten - ich hoffe sehr, dass sie einige von euch Mut machen!

Vati geht es gut. Ja, es ist kaum zu glauben... es geht ihm gut. Die Müdigkeit ist viel weniger geworden, die Schmerzen sind voll im Griff, meine Mama hat sogar das Morphium Hydal um 1 Tablette reduziert und auch das funktioniert ohne Probleme. Er geht nur mehr außerhalb der Wohnung mit 2 Krücken, zur Sicherheit, ansonsten entweder mit 1 oder mit gar keiner. Er "trainiert" das gerade gehen, schafft es wieder ohne Krücken durch die Wohnung in die Küche, um sich einen Kaffee zu holen. Sein Gemütszustand ist um vieles besser, er lacht, er scherzt, er ist, ich möchte fast sagen: "ganz der alte"...

Die letzten Wochen habe ich mich immer wieder dabei ertappt, zu denken "warte, die Tage, an denen es ihm schlecht geht, sind nicht weit", aber diese Befürchtungen haben sich bis dato nicht bestätigt. Ein ganzes Monat lang nicht... Darüber sind wir alle sehr froh!
Wir wissen, dass diese fast sehr gute Zustand nicht von Dauer sein wird, aber er gewinnt kostbare Zeit, in der er den Garten genießen kann, wieder deutlich mobiler ist, meine Eltern sich wieder mit Freunden treffen können, sie können mal was Essen gehen usw...

Auch die Krux mit seinen Beinen scheint im Griff zu sein. Er geht selbst zur Lymphdrainage und das in einem Tempo, das einer normalen Gehgeschwindigkeit verdammt nahe kommt, die Stützstrümpfe helfen ebenfalls und die anfangs kleinen "offenen" Stellen sind verschwunden. Manchmal sind sie schon ordentlich angeschwollen, aber sie bereiten ihm keine ärgeren Probleme. Gott sei Dank!

Weiters kann ich berichten, dass die Kombinationen der Medikamente, die er nimmt, immer noch keine gravierenden Nebenwirkungen hervorbringen (Lyrica hatten wir ja wegen der starken psychischen Beeinträchtigung abgesetzt und wieder durch Neurontin ersetzt - natürlich in Absprache mit der Ärztin - seither ist alles wieder im grünen Bereich)!
Zytiga, Hydal, Neurontin... Hin und wieder, je nach Bedarf, ein Entwässerungsmittel namens Lasix, wenn die Beine wieder mal mehr angeschwollen sind - das wirkt ganz gut.

Besonders das Zytiga möchte ich für euch hervorheben: wir haben zwar leider keinen aktuellen PSA-Wert, denn seine Onkologin meinte - Zitat: "Der interessiert mich überhaupt nicht! Wichtig ist, dass wir den Krebs eine Zeit lang stoppen, in Schach halten und dass sich Ihr Allgemeinzustand so weit verbessert, dass ihre Lebensqualität deutlich steigt! Auch die geschwollenen Beine und ihr allgemeines Blutbild stehen im Vordergrund!", aber das ist uns Recht. Ich bin so weit, dass ich sage "mir egal, wie hoch oder niedrig der PSA-Wert ist: ich sehe eine immense Verbesserung seines Allgemeinzustandes, seiner Lebensqualität, die Schmerzen sind voll im Griff, er kann diese Zeit genießen und ist wieder beweglich. Alles andere is mir wurscht!"

ich weiß, dass das nicht ewig so sein wird, irgendwann kommt bestimmt wieder der Zeitpunkt, wo es dunkel wird... aber ich denke darüber nicht lange nach. Ich freue mich, dass es ihm zur Zeit richtig gut geht und es ist schön, das auch von ihm zu hören. Es ist sehr lange her, die Worte "Danke, es geht mir wirklich gut!" aus seinem Mund gehört zu haben. Jetzt hören wir sie täglich :-) Wir genießen das...

Ich bin kein Arzt, aber ich glaube auch, dass der Tee, den er von der chinesischen Ärztin zusammengemixt bekommen hat, sein Übriges tut und wirklich gut hilft. Vati meint zwar, der Geschmack sei sehr grenzwärtig *g*, aber er trinkt ihn brav jeden Tag, seit über 1 Monat und auch er scheint ihm gut zu tun und seinen Allgemeinzustand zu verbessern - das war auch das Ziel der chinesischen Ärztin.

Vielleicht helfen auch die Bluttransfusionen... bisher bekam er 2 oder 3... genau werden wir es wohl nie erfahren, was diesen Gott sei Dank stabilen Zustand hervorruft, vielleicht ist es auch eine Kombination aus allem?! Wer weiß? 

Liebe Grüße
Kathi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Kathi,

solche Berichte liest man gern. Direkt, unkompliziert, vom Herzen kommend, und dann auch noch erfüllt mit Glücksgefühlen. Egal, wem oder was Dein Vater diesen aktuellen körperlicher Gesamtstatus verdankt, es ist so wie es ist, und nur das zählt. Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Mama, dass Ihr noch viele Jahre solche Berichte hier ins Forum einstellen könnt.

*"Jede Minute, die man lacht, verlängert das Leben um eine Stunde"
*

----------


## blume218

Ich wünsch euch einen schönen guten Abend, meine Lieben!

Nach langem melde ich mich wieder einmal bei euch und kann berichten: Vati geht es gut!!

Die Zytiga wirken sehr gut! Sein Wert ging Mitte/Ende Juli runter auf 9!! So wenig hatte er schon lange nicht mehr! Es gibt immer noch keinerlei Nebenwirkungen von Zytiga!!
Diese Woche war er wieder zur Kontrolle im Spital, nächste Woche sollte er den Befund dann bekommen, da kann ich euch dann genauere Daten geben und das Profil aktualisieren.

Sein Allgemeinzustand ist immer besser geworden, ich VERMUTE (!) Teils von den Zytiga, Teils aber auch von der chinesischen Medizin... ich glaube, beides wirkt sehr gut zusammen, immerhin hatte sich die chinesische Ärztin alle Befunde sehr lange angesehen, sie regelrecht studiert, wollte eine genaue Auflistung seiner Medikamente, also sie macht das schon sehr gut, finde ich! Sie unterstützt durch ihren Tee - der laut Vati ekelhaft schmeckt *g* - die schulmedizinische Therapie hervorragend!

Heute hat er die Zytiga für weitere 6 Monate bewilligt bekommen. Gott sei Dank! Wir hatten nämlich schon befürchtet, dass die Krankenkassa sagt "nein, nein, zu teuer, Schluss damit"... Aber ihm werden Gott sei Dank weitere 6 Monate gewährt...

Wir können also bisher nur Positives von Zytiga berichten! Die genauen PSA-Werte und Creatinin-Werte liefere ich demnächst natürlich nach!

Ich drücke euch allen fest die Daumen!
LG
Kathi

----------

